# 

## Kaizen

Na jesieni stanie u mnie wiata – trzeba się pozbyć nadmiaru gotówki którą zżera inflacja.

Jak budowałem dom, to w projekcie miałem rolety nadstawne dzięki czemu za nadproża robił wieniec. Rezygnując z rolet musiałem obniżyć otwory okienne = dołożyć nadproża. Mógł to być game changer – więc przeanalizowałem i mi wyszło, że rolety zewnętrzne dalej się nie opłacają.

Teraz podobny dylemat mam z PV. Generalnie uważam  że się nie opłaca i dokłada ryzyka (np. miałem naprawiany dach na gwarancji – gdybym miał na nim PV musiałbym zapłacić za zdjęcie i ponowny montaż instalacji). 

Ale stawiając wiatę mogę zrezygnować z nadpr… tfu, krycia jej. Więc może wtedy się opłaci? Ryzyka też mniejsze, jeżeli panele będą widoczne od spodu. Nawet, jak coś w instalacji się zepsuje, to łatwo naprawić od dołu bez demontażu. Wiata niska – więc i montaż i demontaż łatwiejszy. Jak coś będzie korodować czy grzać się – łatwiej zauważyć  i zadziałać zawczasu.

Wiata ma być spora – 7,5x5m.

Od kilku tygodni czytam, oglądam i dumam. Opcji jest oczywiście wiele. A dopłaty jeszcze to komplikują.

0. Czy PV jako jedyne krycie, czy coś (co) innego? Chodzi przede wszystkim o ustalenie kosztu konkurencyjnego rozwiązania, jego trwałości, kosztów napraw/wymiany, zad i walet względem paneli PV jako krycia jedynego. Chyba za alternatywę przyjmę deskowanie + gont (to ma w standardzie potencjalny wykonawca).
„Nowe” zasady postrzegane jako niekorzystne mogą tymczasowo być całkiem atrakcyjne, jak rząd zamraża ceny dla konsumentów/prosumentów a odkup jest po cenach giełdowych średnich kwartalnych*. Przy godzinowych, jak ma być w przyszłości będzie mniej różowo (ale jak ceny będą zamrożone to kto wie, czy to nie będzie dalej nawet bardziej korzystne, niż „stare” zasady?). Jak do tego dodamy bilansowanie nie tylko międzyfazowe wektorowe ale nawet godzinowe (ważny bilans każdej godziny – czyli pół godziny mogę pobierać 5kW na jednej fazie a oddawać 0 a przez następne pół godziny mogę pobierać 1kW na jednej fazie a oddawać 6 kW na dwóch pozostałych fazach – bilans godziny będzie na zero)

1. Wjazd ma być od wschodu. I tu pierwszy dylemat. Czy robić spadek na południe, na zachód, na skos płd-zach czy dwuspadowy w którąś stronę? Z punktu widzenia PV niby najlepiej na południe, bo największa produkcja, ale… Skoro ceny będą niebawem godzinowe, to przy on-grid szczyt popołudniowy może być bardziej opłacalny w czasie nadprodukcji a i autokonsumpcja większa.

2a. A może off-grid? Jakby cały dach pokryć PV – raczej odpada. Za dużo by się  marnowało choćbym zrobił w wiacie „antresolę” zastawioną akumulatorami. Ale przy dachu symetrycznym dwuspadowym może by to miało sens (w ty przypadku połać zachodnia kryta gontem w kierunku domu żonie by bardziej się podobała, niż widok paneli).
2b. To może hybrydę i magazyn? Jak magazyn pozwoli „naładować się” w taniej strefie i odda do sieci (albo do gniazdek) w drogich godzinach rozliczeniowych, to i w zimie by zarabiał na siebie. Nie, to nie mój autorski pomysł. Kiedyś czytałem, że w Kanadzie wykryli taki przekręt na OZE przez drogi „skup” zielonej energii, że wiatraki kręciły się również w bezwietrzną pogodę napędzane prądem z sieci. 
2c. A może kawałek off-grid i kawałek dachu on-grid?

3. Używki i chińszczyzna? Off-grid jak się domyślam hulaj dusza. A jak z on-grid? Czy panele mogę sobie upolować gdzieś używki byle? Jakie kwity muszą mieć panele i inwerter, żeby operator nie miał się czego przyczepić?

4. Dopłaty. Tu się gubię bo zmienia się jak w kalejdoskopie.  Czy to podsumowanie jest aktualne i kompletne?
https://enerad.pl/aktualnosci/fotowo...lnych-dotacji/

A w temacie używek, chińszczyzny i DIY (np. zestaw akumulatorów samochodowych jako magazyn energii). Bez faktur, jak się domyślam, ani rusz. Ale wystarczą faktury na komponenty nie koniecznie związane z PV (jak np. akumulatory samochodowe)?

*sprostowanie po zwróceniu uwagi marvinetal - miesięcznych. Kolega też wrzucił linka, że w czerwcu 2022 ta cena wyniosła 659,29 zł/MWh.

----------


## [email protected]

Za dużo kombinujesz, tu masz gotowe rozwiązanie i z tego co widzę nawet z Twojej okolicy.
https://www.mbsystems.pl/carporty/
U Szwagra stoi taka wiata już chyba 3 rok skierowana właśnie na wschód. W panelach ma 6.5kW roczna produkcja wychodzi w okolicy 6000kWh.
Tak czy inaczej jak nie masz podłączonej instalacji, będziesz w nowym rozliczeniu. A ono i tak się będzie bardziej opłacać, niż wszelkiego rodzaju kombinacje z akumulatorami samochodowymi itp. 
No chyba, że to Twoje hobby i zamierzasz co chwila w tym dłubać, bo nie wierzę, że będzie to chodziło nieprzerwanie bez Twojej ingerencji.

----------


## bobrow

Kaizen,
to mnie zaskoczyłeś ,że masz rozterki z tą wiatą :roll eyes: 
Odnośnie sprzętu i trybu pracy-to już sam powinieneś się zdecydować.
Natomiast odnośnie samej wiaty , to mogę się odnieść na podstawie mojej PV (zresztą szczegółowo to opisałem tu : Ma ktoś panele fotowoltaiczne? Proszę o opinie. od strony ok 645).
U mnie jest kąt dachu ok 15st na południe , u syna na dachu domu 45st jest na południowy zachód-na razie mam większą produkcję o ok 5-8%.
Wg mnie jeśli masz możliwość , to trzeba spadek robić od południa (no chyba ,że masz tam później cień).W moich wypocinach w w/w topicu są wzory na uzyski w zależności od kąta-są ogólnodostępne (największa strata jest od osi południa , a nie od samego kąta).Zdecydowałem się na swój układ (32 szt paneli chyba 7x8m) z kilku powodów :
-nie zabierałem miejsca na trawniku (wiata na kostce przy szopce z kosiarkami i rowerami)
-samodzielny montaż całość z gotowych elementów (samą konstrukcję drewnianą , oszlifowaną i zaimpregrowaną kupiłem za 4 400pln brutto na alle)
-moi synowie mają gdzie trzymać samochody , jest cień i brak opadu śniegu (zastanawiałem się nad uszczelnieniem dachu między panelami ,ale w sumie nie jest to konieczne- gdyby trzeba było , to mam pomysł jak to zrobić).
Oczywiście takie rozwiązanie jest dla mnie najlepsze pod względem serwisu-drabinka do 3,5m i po temacie.
Co do dalszej rozbudowy PV , to zacznę  od zmniejszenia zapotrzebowania (wymiana kilku grzejników) - a potem może off gird tak aby w sumie starczyło blisko 100% zapotrzebowania z PV.  
Powodzenia

----------


## Ratpaw

@Kaizen, masz jakiś projekt tego carportu? Kombinuję coś takiego u siebie. Panele leżą płasko, jaki będzie uzysk z paneli pod kątem kilku stopni?

----------


## inwestor

Kaizen
jeśli chodzi o ilość produkcji prądu w zależności od kierunku ustawienia paneli, ich kąta nachylenia i lokalizacji geograficznej instalacji jest unijny program do takich symulacji podaje linka
https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/#SA

Po spędzeniu godzinki z tym softem już wszystko będziesz wiedział co i jak w twoim konkretnym przypadku.
W przypadku wiaty z małym spadkiem dachu musisz się liczyć że zimą jak będzie śnieg produkcji prądu nie będzie. Zalecane kąty nachylenia do samoodśnieżania to chyba jakieś 40 st. 
Oczywiście musisz sprawdzić jeszcze kwestie zacienienia paneli ale nie w lecie tylko zimą gdy słońce jest najniżej a cienie najdłuższe. To już tylko zrobisz indywidualnie do swoich warunków.
Jesteśmy jak widać na podobnym etapie PV czyli najbliższe plany.
Dotacje to 5tys na panele gdy będzie zasobnik lub magazyn energii i dodatkowo 7.5 tys na magazyn energii. W przypadku HEMS jeszcze 3 tys. Oczywiście nie więcej niż 50% kosztów.  Jest sensowna infolinia programu mój prąd 4.0 Wyjaśnią ci wszystkie kruczki i niuanse jakie faktury jakie dokumenty i co zrobić żeby skorzystać.

Moim zdaniem przy wieloletnim planowaniu i spadku cen akumulatorów LiFePO4 będę się pewnie decydować na falownik hybrydowy z magazynem energii. 
Za kilka lat ma nastąpić podobno likwidacja URE i urynkowienie cen energii. Nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć po ile będzie prąd i jakie będą taryfy. Dotacje do cen prądu będą pewnie tylko indywidualne dla najbiedniejszych reszta będzie bulić.  Czy taryfy będą godzinowe czy co już zapowiadają czy też inne tego nie wie nikt. W tej sytuacji elastyczność w gospodarowaniu energią będzie bardzo wskazana, zapewnią tylko akumulatory o jak największej liczbie cykli głębokiego rozładowania. 
Obecnie  LiFePO4 zapewniają ok 6tys. do poziomu 90% rozładowania. Kwasiaki żelowe AGM itp itd. i inne dają dużo dużo mniej cykli i to nie głębokiego rozładowania tylko na poziomie 30 40% do tego mają dużo gorsze możliwości szybkiego rozładowywania tracą wtedy na trwałości i straty energii rosną.

Do tego falownik hybrydowy bo możesz w nim programować sobie czasowe sposoby pracy kiedy ładować baterie a kiedy je rozładowywać a kiedy jeszcze oddawać prąd do sieci taki właśnie HEMS (Home Energy Management System), do tego taki falownik pełni funkcję zasilacza awaryjnego i przy sporym magazynie takim 8-10kWh pewnie można by zrezygnować z agregatu.
 Nie wiem czy w przyszłości będzie dotacja na osobny magazyn energii więc warto poważnie to przemyśleć.

----------


## bobrow

Tutaj jest fajnie wyjaśnione jak zależy uzysk od kąta i orientacji
https://www.kompaniasolarna.pl/fotow...towoltaicznej/
Odnośnie dużego kąta na dachu wiaty jest jeszcze kwestia jej wysokości (i estetyki)-tj np 2,5 wjazd do wiaty i np +3 m do jej szczytu.
Co do śniegu , to kiedy jest większy opad i mróz-to fakt dłużej ten śnieg zostaje na panelach. Ale zimy są ostatnio bardzo słabe-oczywiście nawet jeśli śnieg byłby dłużej zalegał na daszku PV wiaty , to zimą za dużo nie stracimy produkcji.
Na początku planowałem 25 st kąt dachu-kiedy sobie to naszkicowałem , no już wiedziałem że trzeba zmniejszyć...
 Dodam tylko ,że wg w/w wzoru strata na kącie między "wzorcowym" 45 st a np 15 st to na współczynniku korekcyjnym coś ok 0,1
Pzdr

----------


## inwestor

bobrow
Pamiętaj że te wszystkie wzory to tylko teoria w warunkach laboratoryjnych.W przypadku chocby cześciowego zacienienia jednego panelu lub jak spadnie kilka liści wszystkie pozostałe zmniejszaja produkcje do najgorszego.

Obowiązuje zasada równaj w dół.

Lekarstwem na to jest zastosowanie albo optymalizatorów, albo sensownym podzieleniem paneli na różne stringi. Są jeszcze mikroinwertery ale tu się nie wypowiadam gdyż nie znam szczegółów.
Ja poważnie zastanawiam się nad wiatą z panelami na ścianie a nie na dachu. Podstawowy string skierowany na południe byłby na gruncie a na ścianie wiaty dodatkowy na osobnym stringu. Wtedy odśnieżanie zgarnianie liści itp itd to pikuś.

----------


## Kaizen

> Za dużo kombinujesz, tu masz gotowe rozwiązanie i z tego co widzę nawet z Twojej okolicy.
> https://www.mbsystems.pl/carporty/


Żona zdecydowanie oprotestowała stalowe konstrukcje. Ma być drewno.



> to mnie zaskoczyłeś ,że masz rozterki z tą wiatą


Ponad dwa lata temu już o tym wspominałem  :big tongue: 

Z  kierunkiem nachylenia - chyba pójdę w południe, bo tam teraz mam z 50m do drzew. Nie szybko coś rzuci cień. Od zachodu za to jest trochę drzew niedaleko i cienia będzie więcej. 

Ale gdyby nie ten cień, to owszem, kWh na zachód produkowałyby mniej, ale mogłyby być bardziej opłacalne. Tu ceny prądu przy kontrakcie na jutro:



Tak od 16:00 kWh jest dwa razy droższa niż w okolicach południa. Do tego w południe to prawie wszystko bym oddawał (chociaż te 50gr/kWh nie jest złą ceną) - a po południu zdecydowanie większą miałbym autokonsumpcję. A co dopiero, jakbym ładował akumulatory ze słońca a w razie za małego uzysku z sieci w taniej strefie i wrzucał do sieci w najdroższej godzinie...





> @Kaizen, masz jakiś projekt tego carportu? Kombinuję coś takiego u siebie. Panele leżą płasko, jaki będzie uzysk z paneli pod kątem kilku stopni?


Za samą wiatę żona się zabrała. Znalazła wykonawcę i ma wstępnie zabookowany termin. Ale jak się rozglądałem, to wyszukałem:
https://howtospecialist.com/outdoor/...carport-plans/
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/mod...79ec/Carport-3
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/mod...dc0c9e/Carport

Teraz koncepcja jest samej wiaty (wcześniej myślałem o zamkniętej graciarni razem z wiatą).




> jeśli chodzi o ilość produkcji prądu w zależności od kierunku ustawienia paneli, ich kąta nachylenia i lokalizacji geograficznej instalacji jest unijny program do takich symulacji podaje linka
> https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/#SA


Dzięki. Tylko w przypadku on-grid te ceny godzinowe w przyszłości komplikują decyzję. 




> Moim zdaniem przy wieloletnim planowaniu i spadku cen akumulatorów LiFePO4 będę się pewnie decydować na falownik hybrydowy z magazynem energii.


Też najcieplej o tym myślę. Albo on-grid + rękodzieło ze 3kW off-grid na chińskim falowniku i akumulatorach samochodowych. Zależy właśnie od opłacalności.




> Za kilka lat ma nastąpić podobno likwidacja URE i urynkowienie cen energii. Nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć po ile będzie prąd i jakie będą taryfy.


Wiodący producenci są państwowi. Rządowi nie potrzeba URE, żeby kontrolować ceny (prezes PGE już zapowiedział, że nie złoży wniosku o podwyżkę na przyszły rok). Ale mamy dwóch operatorów, co nie podlegają URE (GZE na terenie dawnego Vattenfall i E.ON w Warszawie). Nie mogą sobie pozwolić na odstawanie od reszty, bo zmienisz sprzedawcę. I tu właśnie jest minus on-grid, bo nie możesz wybrać sprzedawcy prądu.




> Obecnie  LiFePO4 zapewniają ok 6tys. do poziomu 90% rozładowania. Kwasiaki żelowe AGM itp itd. i inne dają dużo dużo mniej cykli i to nie głębokiego rozładowania tylko na poziomie 30 40% do tego mają dużo gorsze możliwości szybkiego rozładowywania tracą wtedy na trwałości i straty energii rosną.


Jakoś gwarancji na żywotność producenci skąpią. A jak już to ze 2000 cykli po  85% za to cena z 10x wyższa, niż kwasiaka. Ale większy problem, to temperatura pracy. U mnie będzie w wiacie/przy wiacie. Nawet jak im zrobię piwniczkę pod wiatą, to temperatura spadnie poniżej zera. Kwasiaki śmigają w największe mrozy. Głębokie rozładowanie owszem, zasiarcza kwasiaka. Ale szybkie rozładowywanie (kręcenie rozrusznikiem) to dla nich codzienność. Tak sobie wygooglałem, to taki aku lifepo da max 150A. Kilkakrotnie mniej niż kwasiak.

----------


## inwestor

Są akumulatory z gwarancją cykli czy też ilości  przepływu energii greencel czy coś takiego tanio nie jest ale jak się uwzględni dotację to może da się przełknąć.
PODKREŚLAM JEDNO coraz więcej producentów falowników akceptuje tylko swoje bądź pobłogosławiaonych przez siebie firm  i to tylko magazynów wysokonapięciowych,  dają złącza komunikacyjne do magazynów i możesz sobie pofikać i gó...no zrobisz. Masz kupić tylko ten jedyny pobłogosławiony za kasę razy 2 albo 3.

Jest jeszcze trochę systemów otwartych co akceptuje magazyny dowolne  48V i tu jest jeszcze pole do popisu ale trzeba cholernie uważać bo zastrzegają się że tylko do systemów off-grid, co oznacza że papierów na on-grid do podłączenia do sieci elektroenergetycznej  mogą nie mieć.
O kwasiakach w mrozy zapomnij w zimę będziesz się modlił aby cokolwiek z paneli wpadło w instalację a cóż dopiero z nadprodukcji  ładować akumulatory.
Szybkie rozładowanie kwasiaka to na kilkanaście sekund może minutę codziennośc ale już szybkie i głębokie rozładowanie to zabójstwo dla kwasiaka.

----------


## Ratpaw

Kaizen, trochę się dziwię, że taki rzeczy wypisujesz. Doskonale wiesz, że zaizolowany od góry i od boków garaż sam się ogrzewa od ziemi do dodatnich temperatur. Wiata z zabudową podlega innym prawom? Dajesz izolację i po kłopocie. W razie czego są niewielkie grzałki w odwodzie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, trochę się dziwię, że taki rzeczy wypisujesz. Doskonale wiesz, że zaizolowany od góry i od boków garaż sam się ogrzewa od ziemi do dodatnich temperatur. Wiata z zabudową podlega innym prawom? Dajesz izolację i po kłopocie.


To ma być wiata - nie garaż. Ściany i izolacja nie wchodzą w grę.

----------


## Ratpaw

> To ma być wiata - nie garaż. Ściany i izolacja nie wchodzą w grę.


Dałeś linki do wiat z jakąś zabudową z tyłu. Przecież takie coś możesz dostawić również niezależnie, gdzieś obok na działce.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dałeś linki do wiat z jakąś zabudową z tyłu. Przecież takie coś możesz dostawić również niezależnie, gdzieś obok na działce.


Przeczytaj zdanie pod linkami. Do tego pisałem, że dla mnie zaletą PV na wiacie jest łatwy dostęp od dołu do paneli - więc na "dach" też nie zamierzam dawać izolacji. Szopkę na narzędzia mam już postawioną dosyć daleko od przyszłej wiaty, dlatego koncepcja się zmieniła. Nawet, jakbym drugą stawiał, to bym jej nie ocieplał - za drogi luksus dla szpadla czy grabi.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Przeczytaj zdanie pod linkami. Do tego pisałem, że dla mnie zaletą PV na wiacie jest łatwy dostęp od dołu do paneli - więc na "dach" też nie zamierzam dawać izolacji. Szopkę na narzędzia mam już postawioną dosyć daleko od przyszłej wiaty, dlatego koncepcja się zmieniła. Nawet, jakbym drugą stawiał, to bym jej nie ocieplał - za drogi luksus dla szpadla czy grabi.


No faktycznie, nie doczytałem. Pokazujesz wizualizacje i piszesz, że tak nie będzie  :bash: 

Co do szopki, to grabie lepiej trzymać z dala od delikatnych urządzeń i styków, którymi płyną dziesiątki amperów. Tam tylko elektronika i stelaż z bateriami LFP. I masz z głowy rozterki czy dawać starożytne kwasówki, które de facto nie są przeznaczone do pracy jako magazyn. Przecież z tych tabel widać, że idealnie będzie codziennie ładować i rozładować akumulatory. Wtedy ich nie przewymiarujesz. Jest kilka rozwiązań "open" na rynku, niedawno widziałem prezentację na Globenergia. Będzie tego więcej. Ja bym się nie zastanawiał i stawiał od razu na otwarte rozwiązanie modułowe, które można rozbudowywać. A carport obłożyć maksymalnie panelami i póki co sprzedawać do sieci w trakcie produkcji.

----------


## sito

Kule bele do czego to doszło , Kaizen rozważa PV  :jaw drop: 


Będe bacznie obserwował, bo sam od początku budowy domu garażu nie brałem pod uwagę tylko wiatę  :big grin: 
No i też myśle jak ją zagospodarować od góry ( bo dachu domu mi jakoś szkoda mimo ze mam ideolo na południe 40` ) .
Mi w sumie potrzebny jest "system" który zagrzeje wodę CWU, wodę w basenie i ewentualnie w upały byłoby super gdyby pociągnął klimę

----------


## gondoljerzy

> Żona zdecydowanie oprotestowała stalowe konstrukcje. Ma być drewno...
> Wiodący producenci są państwowi. Rządowi nie potrzeba URE, żeby kontrolować ceny (prezes PGE już zapowiedział, że nie złoży wniosku o podwyżkę na przyszły rok)...


Ach te żony.  Moja obsadziła tujami metalowy stelaż naziemny z PV, bo jej się widok z okna popsuł. 
W kwestii rządu i URE.  Może samemu rządowi to niepotrzebne, ale rodzinom i znajomym rządu pewnie się przydaje.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kule bele do czego to doszło , Kaizen rozważa PV


Nie pierwszy raz. Tylko dotąd ciągle mi wychodziło, że się nie opłaca.

----------


## inwestor

> Nie pierwszy raz. Tylko dotąd ciągle mi wychodziło, że się nie opłaca.


He he  :wink: 
mnie cały czas wychodzi że się nie opłaca, ale inflacja jest tak wysoka że szkoda mi kasy żeby znikała.

----------


## marvinetal

> „Nowe” zasady postrzegane jako niekorzystne mogą tymczasowo być całkiem atrakcyjne, jak rząd zamraża ceny dla konsumentów/prosumentów a odkup jest po cenach giełdowych średnich kwartalnych.


Odkup jest po średnich cenach z poprzedniego miesiąca




> 3. Używki i chińszczyzna? Off-grid jak się domyślam hulaj dusza. A jak z on-grid? Czy panele mogę sobie upolować gdzieś używki byle? Jakie kwity muszą mieć panele i inwerter, żeby operator nie miał się czego przyczepić?


Inwerter musi byc certyfikowany




> 4. Dopłaty. Tu się gubię bo zmienia się jak w kalejdoskopie.  Czy to podsumowanie jest aktualne i kompletne?
> https://enerad.pl/aktualnosci/fotowo...lnych-dotacji/


Jak w gminie nie masz specjalnych programów to zostaje tylko 4k z Mojego Prądu bo do czystego powietrza to trzeba wymienić źródło ogrzewania na paliwo stałe. Jeszcze ulga termomodernizacyjna jak nie korzystałeś.

Ogólnie pomysł bardzo dobry, ja bym nie pchał się w żadne off-gridy i akumulatory jeżeli ekonomia jest najważniejsza.

----------


## Kaizen

> Odkup jest po średnich cenach z poprzedniego miesiąca


Dzięki.




> Jak w gminie nie masz specjalnych programów to zostaje tylko 4k z Mojego Prądu bo do czystego powietrza to trzeba wymienić źródło ogrzewania na paliwo stałe. Jeszcze ulga termomodernizacyjna jak nie korzystałeś.


W sumie mam zgłoszony kominek. Tylko pewnie żona Rejtanem się położy, jakbym chciał go wywalić  :wink: 




> Ogólnie pomysł bardzo dobry, ja bym nie pchał się w żadne off-gridy i akumulatory jeżeli ekonomia jest najważniejsza.


Zapytam tak - jaki jest najtańszy pakiet EMS + bateria? O ile inwertery hybrydowe mają cenę do przełknięcia przy takiej dopłacie to jak patrzę na ceny baterii z listy kompatybilności to cena wyrywa z butów. Nie ma żadnego rozwiązania tak do 30K nawet za chociaż 5KWh pojemności użytkowej (mogą być kwasiaki - ale fajnie, jak będzie możliwość rozbudowy czy upgrade do litowych)

----------


## J&D

Jak już ustawiasz panele to zwróć uwagę że w niedalekiej przyszłości (2023?) nastąpi ujednolicenie czasu. Właściwym dla naszej długości geograficznej jest czas zimowy lecz z dotychczasowych informacji wynika że będzie to to czas letni (-1h) więc kulminacja słońca będzie nie o 12:00 a o 13:00. Jedna godzina to jest 300 co jak przyłożysz na mapę da konkretny wynik szczególnie ważny w okresie zimowym.
Tu jest link do kalendarza wskazującego  wschód i zachód słońca w każdym dniu roku.
https://calendar.zoznam.sk/sunset-pl.php

----------


## mac_612

Osoba, która z taką stanowczością pisała o (nie)opłacalności fotowoltaiki taki wątek zakłada.  :popcorn:  Dobrze, że masz 3f instalacje, przynajmniej możesz rozważać ongird'a powyżej 3,65kWp. :wink: 
Jeszcze trochę  i zrozumiesz, że nie ma jedynych słusznych rozwiązań.
Jeśli rozważasz wstępne krycie np z desek i papy, to postaraj się zachować jak największą odległość pomiędzy panelami a powierzchnią dachu, Jest znacząca różnica w wydajności dobrze chłodzonych paneli. Widzę to pomiędzy na mojej instalacji (dachówka) i u moich rodziców (blacha) u których z premedytacją zastosowaliśmy jak najdłuższe dwugwinty. Sam gdybym rozważał wiatę prawdopodobnie olałbym zadaszenie i zrobił jak bobrow. Odpadają koszty dachu, jest lepsze chłodzenie paneli, a same płyty wystarczajaco chronią samochód przed warunkami atmosferycznymi.
Jak sam zauważyłeś kształt (dachu) wiaty nie bardzo nadaje się na offgrid. Przy pracy wyspowej warto zoptymalizować ułożenie paneli, aby w miarę możliwości wypłaszczyć  krzywą (modne jakiś czas temu) mocy w ciągu dnia. czyli  układ w-z lub w-p-z, albo tracker. W przypadku dachu wiaty masz bardzo spiczasty przebieg mocy, i to przy małym spadku nastawiony na okresy letnie. Niedoskonałość tą kompensować można pojemnością baterii, co zwiększa koszt. Albo ongrid.
Jeśli chodzi o używki, to jak znajdziesz odpowiednie deklaracje zgodności, to nie ma problemu z instalacją. Faktury były potrzebne tylko do dofinansowań,

----------


## niedowiarek

> Jak już ustawiasz panele to zwróć uwagę że w niedalekiej przyszłości (2023?) nastąpi ujednolicenie czasu. Właściwym dla naszej długości geograficznej jest czas zimowy lecz z dotychczasowych informacji wynika że będzie to to czas letni (-1h) więc kulminacja słońca będzie nie o 12:00 a o 13:00. Jedna godzina to jest 300 co jak przyłożysz na mapę da konkretny wynik szczególnie ważny w okresie zimowym.
> Tu jest link do kalendarza wskazującego  wschód i zachód słońca w każdym dniu roku.
> https://calendar.zoznam.sk/sunset-pl.php


Czyli jak mam ustawione panele na południe, to sugerujesz żeby je nieco obrócić po zmianie czasu w kierunku zachodnim?????  :ohmy:

----------


## J&D

> Czyli jak mam ustawione panele na południe, to sugerujesz żeby je nieco obrócić po zmianie czasu w kierunku zachodnim?????


Zobacz jak to wychodzi z czasu wschód-zachód słońca.
Biologicznie właściwym jest czas zimowy czyli południe 1800, co potwierdza kalendarz. Jeżeli zmienią czas na stały całoroczny to zenit będzie ok. 2000 jak w chwili obecnej w czasie letnim.

----------


## mac_612

> Zobacz jak to wychodzi z czasu wschód-zachód słońca.
> Biologicznie właściwym jest czas zimowy czyli południe 1800, co potwierdza kalendarz. Jeżeli zmienią czas na stały całoroczny to zenit będzie ok. 2000 jak w chwili obecnej w czasie letnim.


Co ma czas biologiczny, zimowy czy inny letni do kierunków ułożenia paneli słonecznych?

----------


## fotohobby

> Zobacz jak to wychodzi z czasu wschód-zachód słońca.
> Biologicznie właściwym jest czas zimowy czyli południe 1800, co potwierdza kalendarz. Jeżeli zmienią czas na stały całoroczny to zenit będzie ok. 2000 jak w chwili obecnej w czasie letnim.


Ale zmiana czasu zmieni w dziennej produkcji ?

Zenit wypada zawsze w tym samym MIEJSCU, tylko (z zależności od czasu letniego/zimowego) o innej godzinie

----------


## Ratpaw

A jak zrobił bobrow na swoim dachu?

----------


## J&D

Właśnie o tym przesunięciu czasowym wspominam,

----------


## fotohobby

> A jak zrobił bobrow na swoim dachu?


Nie wiem, ale raczej nie miało to nic wspólnego z planowaną zmianą czasu  :smile:

----------


## marvinetal

Chyba logiczne że wraz z uchwaleniem ustawy zmieni się orbita ziemi. Trzeba myśleć.

BTW: w 2023 to ujednolicenie będzie w USA a w Europie to bliżej 2223 zanim 28 krajów się dogada który czas jest lepszy.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Chyba logiczne że wraz z uchwaleniem ustawy zmieni się orbita ziemi. Trzeba myśleć.
> 
> BTW: w 2023 to ujednolicenie będzie w USA a w Europie to bliżej 2223 zanim 28 krajów się dogada który czas jest lepszy.


 :rotfl:

----------


## Alessandro

W upałach około 32-35 st C u mnie dachówka ceramiczna Roben miała temp. 55 st, pod panelami też około 55 st., a na wierzchu paneli około 35 st. Mierzyłem pirometrem.
Łączenie kablami /wtyczka+gniazdko/ między panelami widoczne i dostępne. Od czasu do czasu sprawdzam stan połączeń... wiadomo od połączeń wybuchają pożary

https://enerad.pl/aktualnosci/pozar-fotowoltaiki/

----------


## Kaizen

> W upałach około 32-35 st C u mnie dachówka ceramiczna Roben miała temp. 55 st, pod panelami też około 55 st., a na wierzchu paneli około 35 st. Mierzyłem pirometrem.


Pirometrem ani termowizją nie zmierzysz prawidłowo temperatury szkła, bo dla promieniowania cieplnego są niedoskonałym (trochę tłumiącym odbicie) lustrem i mierzysz trochę "przyciemnioną" temperaturę tego, co odbijają. To samo dotyczy okien jak i PV pokrytych szkłem.

Taki przykład termowizja zrobiona w listopadzie , z zewnątrz okna odbijającego zimne niebo a niedaleko odbijającego względnie nagrzany dach sąsiedniego domu.



A tu odbicie rozgrzanego kominka:



Temperaturę szkła najlepiej mierzyć termometrem dotykowym.

Oczywiście tak jak przy lustrze odbicie (w tym przypadku temperatura) nie jest "przywiązana" do miejsca na szybie i się przesuwa przy zmianie kąta patrzenia na szybę razem z odbiciem kominka.

Przy pirometrze dochodzi do tego odległość i jego optyka, więc i temperatura dachówki może być przekłamana. Z jakiej odległości mierzyłeś i jakim dokładnie pirometrem? Bo uśrednia temperaturę koła. O jakiej średnicy zależy od odległości i zastosowanej w danym modelu optyki:

----------


## mitch

> O ile inwertery hybrydowe mają cenę do przełknięcia przy takiej dopłacie to jak patrzę na ceny baterii z listy kompatybilności to cena wyrywa z butów. Nie ma żadnego rozwiązania tak do 30K nawet za chociaż 5KWh pojemności użytkowej (mogą być kwasiaki - ale fajnie, jak będzie możliwość rozbudowy czy upgrade do litowych)


Huawei Luna jeszcze jakiś czas temu można było kupić 10 kW za mniej niż 30k. Wada - oczywiście współpraca tylko z Huawei i brak możliwości pracy off-grid. Chociaż nie weryfikowałem tego z falownikami hybrydowymi, ale nie robiłbym sobie nadziei.

----------


## Kaizen

> Huawei Luna jeszcze jakiś czas temu można było kupić 10 kW za mniej niż 30k.


Dzięki za trop. Wstępnie wygląda obiecująco
https://soltec.pl/pl/gotowe-zestawy/...s0-huawei.html
https://soltec.pl/pl/falowniki-sieci...C4%85dowa.html
do tego 21 paneli 400W (mniej więcej tyle wejdzie na dach).
razem jakieś 42K zł netto. Rozdzielnice, uziom, drobiazgi montażowe i usługa firmy - pewnie min 10K zł netto i z 8% VAT wyjdzie z 56K zł minus 12,5K zł dofinansowania mamy 43,5K zł i po uldze termomodernizacyjnej 36K zł
Jak policzę cenę alternatywnego krycia (deskowanie + gont) to wychodzi jakieś 33K zł (alb o i mniej).

I tu pojawia się komplikacja w postaci wyceny korzyści, które taka instalacja mi da.
Załóżmy
produkcja 8MWh
autokonsumpcja 6MWh
zużycie roczne 10MWh
kupiony prąd w drogiej strefie G12 5% (tu dużo zależy, czy da się magazyn ładować zimą w taniej strefie i rozładowywać w drogiej - wtedy pewnie 0% drogiej byłoby do osiągnięcia).

Wg cen z lipca oznaczałoby to, że za sprzedany prąd "dostałbym" 1600 zł, kupiłbym 4MWh za 1575zł. Czyli z grubsza opłaty zmienne na zero co w porównaniu z brakiem PV i kupnem [email protected]% drogiej strefy za 4600zł (suma opłat zależnych od ilości kWh) zwraca się po 7,82 latach... Tak sobie. Powiedziałbym, że dalej się ekonomicznie nie opłaca... A jak będzie rozliczanie godzinowe, to jeszcze czas zwrotu się wydłuży... 
Ale to przecież nie sama PV. A gdyby tak odpiąć magazyn (czy raczej ustawić, żeby działał tylko przy braku zasilania z sieci) i zwiększyć sprzedaż po 800zł a kupować po 400zł? Jest ten limit 20% w miesiącu więc za dużo się tu ugrać nie da. 
Ale to co zyskałbym w takiej sytuacji, to bezpieczeństwo (hybryda + magazyn). Więc jakby jako alternatywę dorzucić agregat - czas zwrotu się skraca.

Muszę poczytać, co te wynalazki Huawei potrafią i zweryfikować ceny.

----------


## inwestor

Kaizen
Nie bardzo rozumiem wypowiedź

"Więc jakby jako alternatywę dorzucić agregat - czas zwrotu się skraca."


Cena produkcji energii z agregatu to ekonomiczny absurd. Moim zdaniem agregat to tylko zasilanie awaryjne a nie żadne podstawowe.

Wiesz ja planuję magazyn energii aby pozbyć się agregatu.

Konstrukcja taryf sprzedaży energii  i dotacji na sprzęt idzie w tym kierunku aby preferować autokonsumpcję a nie zarabiać na sprzedaży energii.
Masz stać się owcą którą strzyże energetyka. Najlepiej dla nich żebyś oddawał za darmo kiedy oni chcą a nie kupował w ogóle. Najchętniej by zarabiali na samej opłacie stałej.
Popatrz w jakim kierunku ida wymagania techniczne, jeszcze trochę a obowiązkiem będzie falownik który będą mogli odłączać kiedy oni  zechcą. 
Moim zdaniem szykuj się na optymalizację tylko pod kątem swojego zużycia. O zarabianiu zapomnij.

Jeszcze jedno , są ponoć  rozwiązania wykorzystujące baterie z  samochodu elektrycznego jako magazyn energii dla domu. Myślę że pomysł bardzo dobry o ile jest jeszcze jeden samochód ale z silnikiem spalinowym. W przeciwnym razie to porażka na całej linii bo ani prądu ani samochodu.

Do kalkulacji dorzuć jeszcze odliczenie od podatku.

Nie bardzo wiem jak na wiatę chcesz dostać ulgę termomodernizacyjną ?

----------


## Kaizen

> "Więc jakby jako alternatywę dorzucić agregat - czas zwrotu się skraca."
> 
> 
> Cena produkcji energii z agregatu to ekonomiczny absurd.


To w kontekście zabezpieczenia dostaw energii w czasie blackoutu. Absurdalna to jest tutaj cena magazynu energii i choćby agregat działał po 50 godzin rocznie to dalej agregat wygrywa ekonomicznie. Za to policzenie jego kosztu poprawia opłacalność zestawu PV z falownikiem hybrydowym i magazynem energii.




> Wiesz ja planuję magazyn energii aby pozbyć się agregatu.


Tyle, że zimą agregat dostarczy Ci prądu włącznie z zabawą sylwestrową jak sieć padnie w wigilię. Na magazynie wytrzymasz ile? Dzień-dwa oszczędzając mocno prąd? I to zakładając, że będzie się ładował z sieci (nie wiem, czy to powszechna funkcja) bo z PV spadnie tyle co nic i zostanie wykorzystane na bieżąco.




> Jeszcze jedno , są ponoć  rozwiązania wykorzystujące baterie z  samochodu elektrycznego jako magazyn energii dla domu.


Rozwiązań jest sporo - wiele z nich pozbawia dotacji i/lub garancji na falownik albo i uniemożliwia legalne podpięcie do sieci.




> Do kalkulacji dorzuć jeszcze odliczenie od podatku.
> 
> Nie bardzo wiem jak na wiatę chcesz dostać ulgę termomodernizacyjną ?


Ulga termomodernizacyjna to jest właśnie odliczenie od podatku (czy raczej od postawy opodatkowania) różnych wydatków - w tym PV.

----------


## inwestor

> Rozwiązań jest sporo - wiele z nich pozbawia dotacji i/lub garancji na falownik albo i uniemożliwia legalne podpięcie do sieci.



Piszę o rozwiązaniach dedykowanych  a nie akumulatorach wydłubanych z samochodu po wypadku i podłączanych partyzancko.

Zapodaję linka do artykułu sprzed 2 lat może już są takie falowniki w ofercie ? Jak masz coś takiego na oku to się podziel.

https://e.autokult.pl/41373,elektryk...-robi-wrazenie

Na takim magazynie energii z samochodu to może kilka dni by dało radę pociagnąć  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Piszę o rozwiązaniach dedykowanych  a nie akumulatorach wydłubanych z samochodu po wypadku i podłączanych partyzancko.


I można na to u nas podpiąć do sieci i dostać dotację?

----------


## inwestor

> I można na to u nas podpiąć do sieci i dostać dotację?


Niby czemu by nie miały być ? 
Na samochód elektryczny podobno też są osobne dopłaty, nie sprawdzałem. 

 Dotacja jest na fotowoltaikę z magazynem energii chodzi tylko o falownik współpracujący z samochodowym magazynem energii szukam czegoś takiego .
Jak znajdę to się podzielę wieściami.

Myślę że bez względu na to jak irracjonalna jest fotowoltaika jesteśmy na to skazani. Kiedyś bym siebie nie posądzał  że będę rozważał w pięknym zielonym  ogrodzie albo na dachu obrzydliwe gigantyczne panele PV, które w dodatku są najdurniej z możliwych zainwestowanymi pieniędzmi w "zieloną" energię . No ale obywatela się nie przekona rozsądkiem i pragmatyzmem trzeba mu zajrzeć głęboko do portfela i obiecać parę groszy i tym go "zachęcić"

No chyba że przeczekamy czasy ekoideologii i ekoterroryzmu  i zaczną być ekonomicznie dostępne technologie na wodór. Póki co do czasu jak się pod ciężarem własnej hipokryzji i cynizmu  nie rozpadnie ZSRU to za bardzo nie mamy na co liczyć na lepsze ::-(:

----------


## marvinetal

> zwraca się po 7,82 latach... Tak sobie. Powiedziałbym, że dalej się ekonomicznie nie opłaca...


Policz jeszcze dla opcji bez magazynu, zwrot będzie lepszy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Niby czemu by nie miały być ?





> coraz więcej producentów falowników akceptuje tylko swoje bądź pobłogosławiaonych przez siebie firm  i to tylko magazynów wysokonapięciowych,  dają złącza komunikacyjne do magazynów i możesz sobie pofikać i gó...no zrobisz. Masz kupić tylko ten jedyny pobłogosławiony za kasę razy 2 albo 3.


A do dotacji trzeba wykazać, że zamontowałeś magazyn. Jak nie ma takiej pozycji na fakturze - ma być załącznik ze specyfikacją części składowych. Wystawią coś takiego sprzedawcy aut elektrycznych?




> Policz jeszcze dla opcji bez magazynu, zwrot będzie lepszy.


Tani magazyn i falownik hybrydowy nie jest zły, bo znacznie zwiększa dotację (4K vs 11,5K  albo i 14,5 jak falownik da się podciągnąć pod EMS) a nieznacznie robociznę.

Jak policzymy netto 21 paneli + zwykły falownik on-grid ze 20 000 + z 9000zł na resztę materiałów to mamy 31320zł brutto minus 4K dotacji = 27320 po uldze termomodernizacyjnej 24K zł i odejmujemy koszt alternatywnego krycia, jak poprzednio ze 3K zł i mamy koszt 21K zł.

I tu jeszcze trudniej wycenić korzyści i mam dużo mniejsze pole manewru bez sprytnego falownika i akumulatorów. Pewnie więcej bym oddał do sieci - więc teraz, gdy średnia miesięczna cena jest wyższa, niż moja cena zakupu w taniej strefie byłbym bardziej do przodu. Tylko, że nie mogę, bo co będzie bardziej "na górkę" (nie odbiorę) to przepada. Przyjmijmy rozliczenie zakupu/sprzedaży na zero (chociaż zakup i sprzedaż przyjąłbym o 1MWh większą, niż przy sprytnym falowniku i magazynie). Przy takim rozliczaniu faktycznie byłoby fajnie, bo 21K /4,6K zł (koszt 10MWh kupowanych z sieci przy braku PV) zwracałoby się niewiele ponad 4,5 roku. Tyle, że te zasady nie będą obowiązywały tak długo.
Od 1 lipca 2024 rozliczanie będzie godzinowe - i jestem skłonny się założyć, że godziny w których PV produkuje najwięcej będą najtańszymi w ciągu doby. Nawet, jak zostanie dumpingowa cena dla gospodarstw domowych to będzie to znacznie mniej opłacalne niż przy średniej cenie miesięcznej. O ile to wydłuży czas zwrotu? No, to już całkiem wróżenie z fusów (ale na 100% wydłuży). Z to magazyn ze sprytnym sterowaniem pozwoliłby wtedy więcej zarabiać oddając energię do sieci "z przesunięciem" do droższych godzin rozliczeniowych (nie mylić z godzinami strefy G12/G13).

Tak wróżąc różnica w dłuższym okresie nie byłaby duża w czasie zwrotu przy takim systemie dopłat. Dlatego cieplej myślę o tanim magazynie - pewnie dłużej będzie się zwracała (chociaż bym się o zbyt wiele nie zakładał - bo trudno przewidzieć ile produkcji hybryda z magazynem jeszcze mogąc pchać prąd w zasobnik czy podłogę uratuje gdy zasilania z sieci brak lub przekroczone będzie napięcie). Za to może uratować zawartość lodówki czy zapewnić komfort przez zasilanie klimy w upały w czasie awarii czy przekroczenia napięcia.

A może teraz hybrydę bez magazynu - a z czasem dokupić, jak wyjdzie ewidentnie lepiej?
A może zwykły mały on-grid bez magazynu a resztę paneli podpiąć do osobnego off-grid z kwasiakami? Coś podobnego jak w tym filmiku:



A może bez on-gridu? Podpiąć wszystkie panele do off-grid i do tego za 3K akumulatorów kwasowych nominalnie 11kWh. Z powyższego filmiku schemat i ładować zimą z sieci a latem z PV.

_7.4 Grantobiorcy (Wnioskodawcy)
Osoby fizyczne wytwarzające energię elektryczną na własne potrzeby, które mają zawartą umowę kompleksową (są stroną tej umowy) regulującą kwestie związane z wprowadzeniem do sieci energii elektrycznej wytworzonej w mikroinstalacji_

Jak rozumiem jak mam choć kawałek on-grid, to dofinansowanie dostanę też na magazyn energii nie podpięty do sieci? Mam pokazać tylko umowę prosumencką?
Za to jak zrobię wyłącznie off-grid to mogę zamontować dowolne panele, falownik i magazyn...

----------


## inwestor

Kaizen
Nie chodzi o zastępowanie magazynu energii samochodem. Chodzi o to że jak już kupujesz falownik to niech ma opcję samochodową bo może zastąpić agregat.
Z tego co się dowiadywałem do uruchomienia dotacji potrzebne jest zgłoszenie przyłączenia do ZE. Na off grid nie dają dotacji.
Nie wiem czy dostaniesz dotacje na magazyn niepodpięty do sieci  jeśli go nie uwzględnisz we wniosku zgłoszenia? W zgłoszeniu do ZE wykazujesz parametry magazynu. Jak z tego magazynu będziesz korzystać to już twoja sprawa.
Magazyn energii ma sens żebyś zbierał w nim nadwyżki z najtańszych godzin w szczycie produkcji a korzystał wieczorem kiedy jest drogo ograniczając zakup drogiej energii. Pamiętaj że nie dostaniesz dotacji na zbyt dużą instalacje max to chyba 10kW i chyba nie więcej niż moc wynikająca z dotychczasowego średniorocznego zużycia. Trzeba się mocno zagłębić w te warunki dotacji. Jak wykażesz że masz np. 11kW to nie dostaniesz wcale. Nie ma tak że dotacja będzie do 10kW a to co więcej już nie. Po prostu nie będzie wcale. Nie wiem też czy da się później w razie czego rozbudować powyżej 10kW , jeśli patrzą na moc falownika.

Popatrzyłem na filmik i widzę że są akumulatory LiFePO4 (z aliexpress)  a nie kwasiaki, oraz b.skomplikowany układ. Myślałem nad takim magazynem można sporo zaoszczędzić. Nie wiem jednak czy załapie się na dotacje bo chyba nie będzie miał odpowiednich dokumentów dopuszczenia.
Ja bym w  taki układ jak na filmiku  nie szedł. Ma być układ prosty bezobsługowy i bezpieczny.

----------


## inwestor

Jeszcze jedno 
ZE sumuje moc magazynu energii z mocą falownika. Nie wiem jak jest w przypadku dotacji czy tego też nie zsumują, bo jeśli tak to trzeba mocno uważać bo wcale nie będzie trudno przekroczyć  10kW i wtedy o dotacjach zapomnij.

----------


## marvinetal

Jakby sumowali to te dotacje nie miałyby sensu. ZE to celowo trolluje ludzi na starych zasadach żeby im uprzykrzać życie jak tylko mogą dopóki jakaś ustawa im nie zabroni.

----------


## Ratpaw

Z tego co wiem, to jednak sumują  :smile: 

Czyli dzicz w kolejnej odsłonie. Znów trzeba wziąć za łeb duże spółki, inaczej nawet przy niedoborach prądu będą ludziom dokręcać śrubę. Właściwie, to głównie wtedy  :smile:

----------


## marvinetal

Masz na myśli że ZE sumują (to wiadomo) czy _Mój Prąd_ sumuje (w to ciężko mi uwierzyć)?

----------


## Kaizen

> Z tego co wiem, to jednak sumują


I czym to skutkuje? Jak zrobię magazyn 4 x 12v x  600A =28,8kW aku + niech nawet będzie te 8kW z PV czyli razem jakieś 37kW to co to zmieni względem sytuacji, jakby miał tylko 8kW?

----------


## stos

> Jeszcze jedno 
> ZE sumuje moc magazynu energii z mocą falownika. Nie wiem jak jest w przypadku dotacji czy tego też nie zsumują, bo jeśli tak to trzeba mocno uważać bo wcale nie będzie trudno przekroczyć  10kW i wtedy o dotacjach zapomnij.


Jak mam magazyn o pojemności 20kWh i falownik 10kW to co oni sumują?
kWh z kW?

----------


## inwestor

> Jak mam magazyn o pojemności 20kWh i falownik 10kW to co oni sumują?
> kWh z kW?


Nikt nie sumuje energii [kWh]  z mocą [kW]
Jak popatrzysz w kartę techniczną magazynu energii będzie podana jego moc maksymalna ładowania/rozładowania np. 3000W to tą moc zsumują z mocą falownika.

Czyli powiedzmy masz falownik 10kW do tego będzie pewnie gdzieś z 11kWp w panelach PV (panele PV zawsze się nieco przewymiarowywuje) to podliczą ci tak:
11+3 = 14kW

----------


## inwestor

> I czym to skutkuje? Jak zrobię magazyn 4 x 12v x  600A =28,8kW aku + niech nawet będzie te 8kW z PV czyli razem jakieś 37kW to co to zmieni względem sytuacji, jakby miał tylko 8kW?


Przykład: masz falownik 8kW do tego magazyn 28.8kWh powiedzmy o mocy maksymalnej 5kW.
Posiadasz na przyłączu np.  moc umowną 12kW więc podliczą  8+5=13kW będziesz musiał wystąpić o zwiększenie mocy przyłączeniowej czytaj zapłacić za to.
Albo dostaniesz np. odpowiedź że nie ma technicznych możliwości zwiększenia mocy.
Chyba już wiesz co to zmieni. 



Kaizen gdzie są takie akumulatory 600A chyba raczej 600Ah może byś podlinkował sam bym się zainteresował
Jak już pisałem liczy się maksymalna moc ładowania/rozładowania w kW.

----------


## stos

> Nikt nie sumuje energii [kWh]  z mocą [kW]
> Jak popatrzysz w kartę techniczną magazynu energii będzie podana jego moc maksymalna ładowania/rozładowania np. 3000W to tą moc zsumują z mocą falownika.
> 
> Czyli powiedzmy masz falownik 10kW do tego będzie pewnie gdzieś z 11kWp w panelach PV (panele PV zawsze się nieco przewymiarowywuje) to podliczą ci tak:
> 11+3 = 14kW


No i patrzę i nie widzę w moim magazynie żadnej informacji o maksymalnej mocy ładowania/rozładowania.
Widzę napięcie w Voltach i pojemność w Ah.
Gdzie mam szukać tych Watów?

----------


## inwestor

> Masz na myśli że ZE sumują (to wiadomo) czy _Mój Prąd_ sumuje (w to ciężko mi uwierzyć)?



Jak występujesz o dotacje musisz dostarczyć kopie zgłoszenia mikroinstalacji do przyłączenia  ZE tam właśnie jest to wszystko zsumowane.
I to jest właśnie pytanie jak do tego podejdzie urzędnik jak będzie miał we wniosku przyłączeniowym czarno na białym napisane np. suma mocy 12kW ?

----------


## inwestor

> No i patrzę i nie widzę w moim magazynie żadnej informacji o maksymalnej mocy ładowania/rozładowania.
> Widzę napięcie w Voltach i pojemność w Ah.
> Gdzie mam szukać tych Watów?


A masz maksymalny prąd ładowania/rozładowania i napięcie nominalne ?

----------


## stos

> A masz maksymalny prąd ładowania/rozładowania i napięcie nominalne ?


No mam, 10C i 48V.

----------


## inwestor

> No mam, 10C i 48V.


Napięcie więc już mamy a co to za jednostka prądu "C" ?
Co to masz za magazyn jaki to producent typ to sprawdzę w sieci ?  Czy magazyn składany samemu ?

----------


## stos

> Napięcie więc już mamy a co to za jednostka prądu "C" ?
> Co to masz za magazyn jaki to producent typ to sprawdzę w sieci ?  Czy magazyn składany samemu ?


16 cell LFP marki Winston o pojemności 400Ah.
"C" to jest pojemność celi w Ah.
Stosując więc Twoją metodę liczenia mocy magazynu, mój magazyn ma moc 192 kW  :smile: 
Magazyn zrobiłem sam i nie jest w żaden sposób podłączony do sieci, a więc energia z niego nie jest wysyłana do sieci. Dlaczego więc miałby cokolwiek dodawać do mocy mojego inwertera PV?

Ogólnie patrząc na ten problem, to 99.99% magazynów energii instalowanych dzisiaj przez prywatnych inwestorów nigdy nie będą wysyłały energii do sieci bo nie po to zostały zainstalowane.
Zgłaszanie ich do OSD jest totalną głupotą.

----------


## inwestor

> 16 cell LFP marki Winston o pojemności 400Ah.
> "C" to jest pojemność celi w Ah.
> Stosując więc Twoją metodę liczenia mocy magazynu, mój magazyn ma moc 192 kW


To żeś się popisał  :smile:   pytam o prąd Ty podajesz pojemność celi   :smile: 
Zanim wyjaśniłem co i jak policzyć  już mi przypisujesz swoją racjonalizatorską metodę obliczeń i sam się ze swojej metody śmiejesz  :smile:  
 Ok. pośmiejmy się więc razem  :smile: 




> Magazyn zrobiłem sam i nie jest w żaden sposób podłączony do sieci, a więc energia z niego nie jest wysyłana do sieci. Dlaczego więc miałby cokolwiek dodawać do mocy mojego inwertera PV?


ZE we wniosku pyta o wszystkie magazyny energii także te współpracujące z inwerterami. Czyli także przyłączone pośrednio. ZE interesuje się nie tylko urządzeniami wysyłającymi energię do sieci ale przede wszystkim pobierającymi z sieci. Rozumiem że nie masz magazynu podłączonego do falownika i  żadnej możliwości ładowania magazynu z sieci. 




> Ogólnie patrząc na ten problem, to 99.99% magazynów energii instalowanych dzisiaj przez prywatnych inwestorów nigdy nie będą wysyłały energii do sieci bo nie po to zostały zainstalowane.
> Zgłaszanie ich do OSD jest totalną głupotą.


To ciekawe co piszesz . Rozumiem że gwarantujesz że za niezgłoszony we wniosku do ZE magazyn będzie dotacja ?

----------


## stos

> To żeś się popisał   pytam o prąd Ty podajesz pojemność celi  
> Zanim wyjaśniłem co i jak policzyć  już mi przypisujesz swoją racjonalizatorską metodę obliczeń i sam się ze swojej metody śmiejesz  
>  Ok. pośmiejmy się więc razem


Jak nie wiesz to jest "C" to nie wypowiadaj się o akumulatorach.
Poczytaj specyfikacje akumulatorów to może znajdziesz to "C" i dowiesz się co to jest.
Na prawdę nie ma się z czego śmiać więc się nie pośmiejemy. Tobie nie zabraniam. Możesz się pośmiać "do sera".




> ZE we wniosku pyta o wszystkie magazyny energii także te współpracujące z inwerterami. Czyli także przyłączone pośrednio. ZE interesuje się nie tylko urządzeniami wysyłającymi energię do sieci ale przede wszystkim pobierającymi z sieci. Rozumiem że nie masz magazynu podłączonego do falownika i  żadnej możliwości ładowania magazynu z sieci.


Zastanów się co piszesz.
Wg Twojej definicji magazynu który trzeba zgłaszać, należałoby zgłosić wszystkie UPS-y które ludzie mają w domach. One przecież pobierają energię z sieci i oddają ją do urządzeń do których są podłączone. Mają w środku akumulator (magazyn energii) i inwerter. 
Mam magazyn podłączony do falownika i mam możliwość jego ładowania z sieci, tak jak każdy UPS.




> To ciekawe co piszesz . Rozumiem że gwarantujesz że za niezgłoszony we wniosku do ZE magazyn będzie dotacja ?


Co ma dotacja wspólnego z tym o czym rozmawiamy?
Przy koszcie magazynu w dziesiątkach tysięcy ta śmieszna dotacja to jest nic.
Jej celem jest przesunąć jak najwięcej prosumentów na "net-biling" a nie promowanie magazynów.
To tak jak ta dotacja do konwertera dla nowej telewizji.
Dostajesz 100 zł a następnie płacisz abonament co miesiąc.

----------


## Kaizen

> |
> Kaizen gdzie są takie akumulatory 600A chyba raczej 600Ah może byś podlinkował sam bym się zainteresował


W wielu samochodach. Ja ciepło myślałbym o takim zestawie - to ile, max 1800A x 48V = 86,4kW jak podłączę równolegle dwa szeregi po cztery aku?
Czyli liczą moc przetwornicy?

Tylko jaki sens ma to sumowanie - falownik hybrydowy może jednocześnie podać do sieci maks z paneli PV i akumulatorów?

----------


## inwestor

> Jak nie wiesz to jest "C" to nie wypowiadaj się o akumulatorach.
> Poczytaj specyfikacje akumulatorów to może znajdziesz to "C" i dowiesz się co to jest.
> Na prawdę nie ma się z czego śmiać więc się nie pośmiejemy. Tobie nie zabraniam. Możesz się pośmiać "do sera".



Wiesz akurat skończył mi się ser  :sad:   A tak wracając do tematu pytałem o parametry magazynu energii a nie samych akumulatorów. Rozumiem że jako producent własnego magazynu będziesz go ładował i rozładowywał z wyliczoną przez siebie  mocą 192kW  Ho ho hapeau bas  :jaw drop: 





> Zastanów się co piszesz.
> Wg Twojej definicji magazynu który trzeba zgłaszać, należałoby zgłosić wszystkie UPS-y które ludzie mają w domach. One przecież pobierają energię z sieci i oddają ją do urządzeń do których są podłączone. Mają w środku akumulator (magazyn energii) i inwerter. 
> Mam magazyn podłączony do falownika i mam możliwość jego ładowania z sieci, tak jak każdy UPS.



Jakoś nie przypominam sobie abym podawał jakieś definicje :Confused:  pisałem o dokumentach ZE. We wnioskach o zgłoszenie mikroinstalacji ZE nie pyta o UPS'y powiem Ci nawet więcej nie pyta też o ładowarki do telefonów  :Smile:   :no: . Natomiast pyta o magazyny energii podłączone do falowników. Specjalnie dla Ciebie aż sprawdziłem to w aktualnym druku wniosku.





> Co ma dotacja wspólnego z tym o czym rozmawiamy?
> Przy koszcie magazynu w dziesiątkach tysięcy ta śmieszna dotacja to jest nic.
> Jej celem jest przesunąć jak najwięcej prosumentów na "net-biling" a nie promowanie magazynów.
> To tak jak ta dotacja do konwertera dla nowej telewizji.
> Dostajesz 100 zł a następnie płacisz abonament co miesiąc.


To płać abonament ja zgodnie z prawem nie płacę.
Jak najbardziej ma,  to jest wątek dotyczący opłacalności dotacja ma znaczny udział w obliczeniu opłacalności. I chodzi o to aby skorzystać.

----------


## inwestor

> W wielu samochodach. Ja ciepło myślałbym o takim zestawie - to ile, max 1800A x 48V = 86,4kW jak podłączę równolegle dwa szeregi po cztery aku?
> Czyli liczą moc przetwornicy?
> 
> Tylko jaki sens ma to sumowanie - falownik hybrydowy może jednocześnie podać do sieci maks z paneli PV i akumulatorów?


Nie doszukuj się :no:  tu sensu dla prosumenta. Jest tylko sens dla ZE bo może uda się dodatkowych kilka złotych ustrzelić. A może także dotacji da się uniknąć- trzeba to dokładnie sprawdzić.
PR reklamy i te sprawy, jak to mówią dwa razy obiecane to prawie tak samo jak dane, a jak przyjdzie co do czego to  :bye:  ale za to w TV jak ładnie wygląda.

Jeśli chodzi o kwaisaki to cena jest atrakcyjna ale cóż z tego? 
1800A to zapomnij to maksymalny prąd rozruchowy (chyba jakieś z 5 sekund i to wszystko) . Dla kwasiaka takiego  240Ah (dwa równolegle)  prąd długotrwały (taki żeby nieco pożył)  ładowania/rozładowania to ok. 24A Masz więc tak naprawdę do dyspozycji moc nieco ponad 1.15kW Do tego odlicz ok 5-10% na starty.
Jak będziesz chciał żeby pożył długo (4-5lat) to nie powinieneś go ładować/rozładowywać więcej jak 1/3 pojemności. 

Kupisz np.  panele PV +falownik powiedzmy 5kW i co będziesz ładował magazyn z mocą 1,15 kW ? Ile stracisz z wyprodukowanej energii ? Będziesz musiał za grosze wpychać ją do sieci. 
A potem wieczorem rozładowywał magazyn też z mocą 1,15kW. Jak włączysz zmywarkę pralkę itp to będziesz musiał dokupywać energię  z sieci  no ale już po konkretnej cenie. :sick:

----------


## inwestor

> ...
> Jej celem jest przesunąć jak najwięcej prosumentów na "net-biling" a nie promowanie magazynów.
> To tak jak ta dotacja do konwertera dla nowej telewizji.
> Dostajesz 100 zł a następnie płacisz abonament co miesiąc.


I tu masz rację , ale na razie jest to dobrowolne i za dotacją. 
Za rok dwa a może trzy zobaczymy ?  Zmienią się pewnie taryfy, urynkowią się ceny energii przybędzie jakaś siła wyższa choćby w postaci dyrektyw z ZSRU, albo co  innego. Kreatywnych możliwości aby Net-Metering był mniej opłacalny niż Net-Billing  już teraz jest mnóstwo. Wystarczy odpowiednio skonstruować taryfy, monitorować wielkości mocy energii wprowadzanych do sieci, kontrole instalacji itd. itd. i prosument sam zacznie prosić o przepisanie go na Net-Billing.

----------


## Ratpaw

> prosument sam zacznie prosić o przepisanie go na Net-Billing.


A potem już klasycznie: pod byle pretekstem ZE będą odłączać instalację od sieci w momencie, gdy prosument za dużo naprodukuje, procesy sądowe, skargi, kary dla ZE albo i ich bezkarność. Od produkcji energii zależy w tym kraju wszystko, bo EE jest usieciowiona i upolityczniona. Do tego dojdą włamy do liczników energii, blackouty, okresowe odłączanie energochłonnych zakładów przemysłowych i ostatecznie całych gałęzi przemysłu (dalsze uzależnienie od importu). PV będzie się rozwijać za nasze pieniądze, ale wśród nowopowołanych spółek z udziałem skarbu państwa.

----------


## stos

> Wiesz akurat skończył mi się ser   A tak wracając do tematu pytałem o parametry magazynu energii a nie samych akumulatorów.


Inwerter nie jest magazynem energii, akumulator jest magazynem energii. Inwerter niczego nie magazynuje, a akumulator bez inwertera spokojnie akumuluje energię z paneli PV  czy z wiatru np. przy pomocy ładowarki która nie jest inwerterem. Energię z akumulatora mogę pobrać nie mając inwertera i często nie jest on do niczego potrzebny. Masz jakąś niepełną wiedzę w tym temacie. Poducz się trochę zanim innych zaczniesz uczyć.




> Rozumiem że jako producent własnego magazynu będziesz go ładował i rozładowywał z wyliczoną przez siebie  mocą 192kW  Ho ho hapeau bas


Pytałeś o maksymalny prąd ładowania mojego magazynu więc Ci napisałem. Naucz się zadawać pytania konkretnie to dostaniesz konkretną odpowiedź.



> Jakoś nie przypominam sobie abym podawał jakieś definicje pisałem o dokumentach ZE.


Ciężko się dyskutuje z kimś kto nie pamięta co napisał chwilę wcześniej.




> ZE we wniosku pyta o *wszystkie magazyny energii* *także te współpracujące z inwerterami. Czyli* *także przyłączone pośrednio*. *ZE interesuje się* nie tylko urządzeniami wysyłającymi energię do sieci ale *przede wszystkim pobierającymi z sieci.* Rozumiem że nie masz magazynu podłączonego do falownika i żadnej możliwości ładowania magazynu z sieci.


Te Twoje definicje magazynu (czy też Twoja interpretacja tego o co pyta ZE) obejmują zwyczajny UPS bo zawiera on magazyn energii (akumulator) ma wbudowany inwerter i pobiera energię z sieci. To że ZE nie ma po kolei w głowie prosząc o zgłaszanie takich urządzeń (wierzę Ci na słowo że tak jest bo nie czytałem ich formularza zgłoszeniowego) to nie znaczy że wszyscy mają bezkrytycznie odpowiadać na głupie pytania.

Tak na marginesie. ZE nie ma prawa mnie pytać o moje urządzenia pobierające energię z sieci.




> We wnioskach o zgłoszenie mikroinstalacji ZE nie pyta o UPS'y. Natomiast pyta o magazyny energii podłączone do falowników. Specjalnie dla Ciebie aż sprawdziłem to w aktualnym druku wniosku.


Jak już pisałem, UPS to jest magazyn energii podłączony do falownika.

Ok, mój magazyn nie jest magazynem tylko UPS-em i dlatego nie muszę go zgłaszać.  :smile:

----------


## marvinetal

> I czym to skutkuje? Jak zrobię magazyn 4 x 12v x  600A =28,8kW aku + niech nawet będzie te 8kW z PV czyli razem jakieś 37kW to co to zmieni względem sytuacji, jakby miał tylko 8kW?


Skutkuje to tym, że po pierwsze możesz przekroczyć moc przyłączeniową po drugie dotacje z Mojego Prądu są na instalacje od 2 do 10kW więc jakby robili taką manianę jak niektóre ZE to nie zmieściłbyś się w limicie (dlatego nie bardzo w to wierzę). Na starych zasadach przenieśliby cię z przelicznika 0.8 na 0.7




> Jak mam magazyn o pojemności 20kWh i falownik 10kW to co oni sumują?
> kWh z kW?


Sumują _moc katalogową_:

https://wysokienapiecie.pl/42645-mag...iczeniem-mocy/




> "Mam zainstalowaną instalację 6,46 kW i magazyn 10 kWh o mocy katalogowej 5 kW. Tauron te wartości zsumował i okazuje się, że moc mojej instalacji wynosi 11,46 kW” – opowiada pan Andrzej.





> „Magazyn energii elektrycznej jest urządzeniem, które w cyklu rozładowania oddaje energię do sieci, a więc staje się źródłem prądu, podobnie jak panel fotowoltaiczny. Dlatego obecnie Tauron Dystrybucja wyznacza moc znamionową instalacji OZE uwzględniając wszystkie urządzenia prądotwórcze (panele fotowoltaiczne i magazyn energii). Dzieje się tak ponieważ istnieje techniczna możliwość, że prąd oddawany do sieci będzie jednocześnie generowany przez panele oraz oddawany z magazynu energii” – odpowiedziała na zapytanie portalu WysokieNapiecie.pl Ewa Groń, rzeczniczka prasowa Tauron Dystrybucja.





> W mojej ocenie przyjęte przez Tauron Dystrybucja podejście dotyczące ustalania mocy przyłączeniowej dla magazynu, który jest częścią mikroinstalacji jest prawidłowe – ocenia mecenas Przemyław Kałek, z kancelarii Radzikowski, Szubielska i Wspólnicy.


https://www.gramwzielone.pl/magazyno...cji-prosumenta




> Procedura przyłączania prosumenckiego magazynu energii jest zbieżna z procedurą przyłączania prosumenckich mikroinstalacji. Obecne regulacje prawne nie pozwalają Enei Operator wykluczyć sytuacji, w których energia z mikroinstalacji oraz magazynu byłaby jednocześnie wprowadzana do sieci. W związku z powyższym przyłączenie magazynu energii w zależności od sytuacji może zwiększać potencjał wytwórczy prosumenta – informuje Mateusz Gościniak, rzecznik prasowy poznańskiego Oddziału Dystrybucji Enea Operator.


Generalnie jak ktoś nie bierze dotacji to obowiązuje zasada jak ze wspomnianym abonamentem RTV: _Tisze budiesz, dalsze jediesz_

----------


## stos

> „Magazyn energii elektrycznej jest urządzeniem, które w cyklu  rozładowania oddaje energię do sieci, a więc staje się źródłem prądu,  podobnie jak panel fotowoltaiczny. Dlatego obecnie Tauron Dystrybucja  wyznacza moc znamionową instalacji OZE uwzględniając wszystkie  urządzenia prądotwórcze (panele fotowoltaiczne i magazyn energii).  Dzieje się tak ponieważ istnieje techniczna możliwość, że prąd oddawany  do sieci będzie jednocześnie generowany przez panele oraz oddawany z  magazynu energii” – odpowiedziała na zapytanie portalu  WysokieNapiecie.pl Ewa Groń, rzeczniczka prasowa Tauron Dystrybucja.


Ta wypowiedź dotyczy jedynie magazynów energii wyposażonych we własny inwerter. Przykładem takiego jest "Power Wall" Tesli.

Nie dotyczy natomiast magazynów energii podłączonych do inwerterów hybrydowych, bo taki magazyn nigdy nie będzie oddawał energii do sieci.
Energia z takiego magazynu jest wykorzystywana jedynie w przypadku braku sieci.

Poza tym, jakim trzeba być niedorozwojem ekonomicznym żeby dzisiaj oddawać do sieci energię z magazynu ze startą 20-30% (prosument) albo nawet i 50% (net-biling)?

Takie oddawanie może być uzasadnione w przyszłości gdy będą obowiązywać stawki godzinowe.

----------


## inwestor

stos 
Daj spokój  :bash:  
Specjalnie dla Ciebie wyszczególniam o co ZE pyta w formularzu zgłoszenia:
- moce jednostek wytwórczych (generatora, ogniwa fotowoltaicznego lub ogniwa paliwowego), 
- oraz osobno o moce innych urządzeń współpracujących z jednostkami wytwórczymi (np. inwertery, magazyny energii)
- w przypadku gdy mikroinstalacja współpracuje z magazynem energii obowiązkowo należy dołączyć Specyfikację Techniczną Magazynu Energii (osobny druk)

Weź pod uwagę że w każdej chwili ZE może przyjść na kontrolę i jak cos w zgłoszeniu zataiłeś lub podałeś inaczej to maja prawo natychmiast odłączyć Twoją instalacje od sieci. Zdemontują licznik i  :bye:

----------


## stos

> stos 
> Daj spokój  
> Specjalnie dla Ciebie wyszczególniam o co ZE pyta w formularzu zgłoszenia:
> - moce jednostek wytwórczych (generatora, ogniwa fotowoltaicznego lub ogniwa paliwowego), 
> - oraz osobno o moce innych urządzeń współpracujących z jednostkami wytwórczymi (np. inwertery, magazyny energii)
> - w przypadku gdy mikroinstalacja współpracuje z magazynem energii obowiązkowo należy dołączyć Specyfikację Techniczną Magazynu Energii (osobny druk)
> 
> Weź pod uwagę że w każdej chwili ZE może przyjść na kontrolę i jak cos w zgłoszeniu zataiłeś lub podałeś inaczej to maja prawo natychmiast odłączyć Twoją instalacje od sieci. Zdemontują licznik i


Inwestor
Daj spokój  :bash:  

No widzisz, czytasz te formularze ZE i nie rozumiesz o co pytają.

1. Magazyn energii ma moc tylko wtedy gdy ma własny inwerter. Przykładem jest "PowerWall" Tesli.
Jeśli własnego inwertera nie ma to nie podlega zgłoszeniu.
2. Jednostki wytwórcze z punktu widzenia ZE to takie urządzenia które wysyłają energię do sieci. UPS takim urządzeniem nie jest tak jak każdy inny magazyn energii nie wysyłający energii do sieci. Takimi urządzeniami ZE nie ma prawa się interesować.
3. Poczytaj definicję "mikroinstalacji". Inwertery off-gridowe nie są "mikroinstalacją".

ZE nie ma prawa wejść na mój prywatny teren bez mojej zgody.
Ja mam zgłoszoną instalację on-gridową, jestem prosumentem a to co robię na swoim terenie i jak korzystam z energii pobranej z sieci to nic im do tego bo nawet nie muszę im odpowiadać jak zapytają.

----------


## inwestor

stos
Już nie mam siły Ci dalej tłumaczyć , nie da się  :sick: 

A w sprawie Twoich przekonań jakoby ZE nie miały prawa do kontroli   sugeruję lekturę Rozporządzenia Min. Energii w sprawie przeprowadzania kontroli przez przedsiębiorstwa energetyczne.
W przypadku dotacji urzędnicy też maja uprawnienia kontrolne.

----------


## stos

> stos
> Już nie mam siły Ci dalej tłumaczyć , nie da się 
> 
> A w sprawie Twoich przekonań jakoby ZE nie miały prawa do kontroli   sugeruję lekturę Rozporządzenia Min. Energii w sprawie przeprowadzania kontroli przez przedsiębiorstwa energetyczne.
> W przypadku dotacji urzędnicy też maja uprawnienia kontrolne.


Siły nie trzeba wystarczą argumenty a tych Ci brakuje.

Odnośnie Rozporządzenia to:

_§ 2. Przedmiotem kontroli jest:
1) sprawdzenie prawidłowości eksploatacji i działania układów pomiarowo-rozliczeniowych oraz rozliczeń w zakresie paliw gazowych, energii elektrycznej lub ciepła, a w przypadku stwierdzonych nieprawidłowości – wyjaśnienie przy-czyn ich powstania;
2) ustalenie, czy miało miejsce pobieranie paliw lub energii bez zawarcia umowy albo z częściowym lub całkowitym pominięciem układu pomiarowo-rozliczeniowego;
3) sprawdzenie dotrzymywania warunków zawartej umowy, w szczególności zgodności sposobu wykorzystywania paliw gazowych, energii elektrycznej lub ciepła z warunkami określonymi w umowie._

Jak widzisz kontrola dotyczy układów rozliczeniowo-pomiarowych a te znajdują się na zewnątrz mojego terenu więc wchodzić na niego nie muszą.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kupisz np.  panele PV +falownik powiedzmy 5kW i co będziesz ładował magazyn z mocą 1,15 kW ? Ile stracisz z wyprodukowanej energii ? Będziesz musiał za grosze wpychać ją do sieci. 
> A potem wieczorem rozładowywał magazyn też z mocą 1,15kW. Jak włączysz zmywarkę pralkę itp to będziesz musiał dokupywać energię  z sieci  no ale już po konkretnej cenie.


8 aku w dwóch stringach - to daje 48V i 10kW <100A na stringu.
Ogladałeś film? Jak miesiecznie bez CO zużywam z 450kWh to przy aku 10kWh niewiele byloby dni, gdy cos przepadnie nawet przy calym dachu w panelach 20% sprawnosci (a co dopiero, jak jakieś slabsze uzywki zamontuję). Najwyżej w szczycie wiecej klimy odpalę i podlogi w lazience albo basenik dzieciom CWU będę napełniał.

----------


## inwestor

stos 
rence i nogi opadywują :sick: 

Może jednak przeczytaj co napisałeś vide infra

_3) sprawdzenie dotrzymywania warunków zawartej umowy, w szczególności  zgodności sposobu wykorzystywania paliw gazowych, energii elektrycznej  lub ciepła z warunkami określonymi w umowie.

_Tak się jakoś dziwnie składa, że wniosek przyłączeniowy to część umowy przyłączeniowej.

----------


## inwestor

> 8 aku w dwóch stringach - to daje 48V i 10kW <100A na stringu.
> Ogladałeś film? Jak miesiecznie bez CO zużywam z 450kWh to przy aku 10kWh niewiele byloby dni, gdy cos przepadnie nawet przy calym dachu w panelach 20% sprawnosci (a co dopiero, jak jakieś slabsze uzywki zamontuję). Najwyżej w szczycie wiecej klimy odpalę i podlogi w lazience albo basenik dzieciom CWU będę napełniał.


Filmu nie oglądałem bez oglądania wiadomo że jeśli chcesz przez parę godzin katować dzień w dzień  akumulator kwasowy  120Ah prądem 100A  to w takich warunkach nie wiem czy choć kwartał ci wytrzyma  :sad:

----------


## stos

> stos 
> rence i nogi opadywują
> 
> Może jednak przeczytaj co napisałeś vide infra
> 
> _3) sprawdzenie dotrzymywania warunków zawartej umowy, w szczególności  zgodności sposobu wykorzystywania paliw gazowych, energii elektrycznej  lub ciepła z warunkami określonymi w umowie.
> 
> _Tak się jakoś dziwnie składa, że wniosek przyłączeniowy to część umowy przyłączeniowej.


Czy Ty chociaż wiesz jakie zapisy są w umowie kompleksowej i warunkach przyłączenia?

W mojej umowie jest zapis że "Odbiorca zamawia energię elektryczną, moc i usługę dystrybucji energii elektrycznej dla określonego adresu. Nic więcej.
Nie ma żadnych warunków nakładanych na odbiorcę jak tę energię będzie zużywał.

We wniosku przyłączeniowym innych warunków też nie ma.

Nie wszystkie podpunkty dotyczą wszystkich umów.

----------


## inwestor

stos
Coraz bardziej interesujące jest co piszesz  :Cool:  
Oczywiście nie czytałem Twojej umowy ani wniosków ani warunków przyłączenia. Czegoś chyba jednak znowu nie doczytałeś. :sad: 

Z twojej wypowiedzi wnioskuję że chyba przy podłączaniu do sieci swojej on-gridowej mikroinstalacji  nie składałeś formularza i załączników *z parametrami urządzeń* mikroinstalacji. Jeśli jednak poinformowałeś ZE o parametrach mikroinstalacji to na takich warunkach technicznych została przyłączona i odbywa się dystrybucja energii z i do Twojej instalacji , więc cóż mogą zechcieć to skontrolować, co więcej mają do tego prawo.

Jeśli masz taryfę G to zawsze też mogą skontrolować czy pobierasz energię tylko na cele mieszkalne, a nie na np. pokątną biznesową produkcję dajmy na to desek sedesowych i przy okazji  :Confused:   coś interesującego się może okazać. Ale nie martw się nie byłbyś pierwszym  :wink: .

----------


## stos

> stos
> Coraz bardziej interesujące jest co piszesz  
> Oczywiście nie czytałem Twojej umowy ani wniosków ani warunków przyłączenia. Czegoś chyba jednak znowu nie doczytałeś.
> 
> Z twojej wypowiedzi wnioskuję że chyba przy podłączaniu do sieci swojej on-gridowej mikroinstalacji  nie składałeś formularza i załączników *z parametrami urządzeń* mikroinstalacji. Jeśli jednak poinformowałeś ZE o parametrach mikroinstalacji to na takich warunkach technicznych została przyłączona i odbywa się dystrybucja energii z i do Twojej instalacji , więc cóż mogą zechcieć to skontrolować, co więcej mają do tego prawo.
> 
> Jeśli masz taryfę G to zawsze też mogą skontrolować czy pobierasz energię tylko na cele mieszkalne, a nie na np. pokątną biznesową produkcję dajmy na to desek sedesowych i przy okazji   coś interesującego się może okazać. Ale nie martw się nie byłbyś pierwszym .


Co chyba pomyliło Ci się w jakim kraju żyjemy.
To nie Białoruś albo Korea Północna że jakaś firma może sobie na podstawie widzimisię kogoś kontrolować tylko dlatego że jest jej klientem.
Masz jakieś dyktatorskie zapędy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Skutkuje to tym, że po pierwsze możesz przekroczyć moc przyłączeniową po drugie dotacje z Mojego Prądu są na instalacje od 2 do 10kW więc jakby robili taką manianę jak niektóre ZE to nie zmieściłbyś się w limicie (dlatego nie bardzo w to wierzę). Na starych zasadach przenieśliby cię z przelicznika 0.8 na 0.7


Stare zasady mnie nie interesują. A co do nowych zasad to znam tylko taki limit:
_10) Moc mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznej powinna być dostosowana do rocznego zapotrzebowania na energię elektryczną. Mikroinstalacja fotowoltaiczna powinna być tak dobrana, aby całkowita ilość energii elektrycznej wyprodukowanej i odprowadzonej do sieci energetycznej przez mikroinstalację objętą dofinansowaniem w rocznym okresie rozliczeniowym nie przekroczyła 120% całkowitej ilości energii elektrycznej pobranej z sieci energetycznej przez Grantobiorcę (Wnioskodawcę) w tym samym okresie rozliczeniowym,
_





> Filmu nie oglądałem bez oglądania wiadomo że


Chcę mieć swobodę "strategii" używania magazynu. W lecie głównie przyjmowanie nadwyżek z PV i uwalnianie gdy tylko napięcie magazynu nie spadnie poniżej minimum. Jak poza ogrzewaniem mam zużycie rzędu 15kWh/dzień to magazyn 10kWh podpięty do PV produkującej co najmniej tyle spowoduje 0% zużycia z sieci. Co powyżej - przepadnie jak nie "zmarnuję" w klimie czy basenie. Jak produkcja będzie mniejsza - to bym chciał, żeby magazyn pracował jako bufor w dzień trochę ładując, w nocy rozładowując się do powiedzmy 70% a potem przełączający dom na sieć, żeby w dzień przyjąć chwilowy nadmiar produkcji PV (przy deficycie dobowym). Jak będzie często zanik prądu - przestawiłbym w tryb UPS gdzie celem byłoby utrzymywanie aku naładowanych i rozładowanie tylko przy zaniku napięcia (czyli priorytet trzymania naładowanych aku). Z możliwością rozbudowy do (H)EMS dla jeszcze bardziej zaawansowanego sterowania.




> jeśli chcesz przez parę godzin katować dzień w dzień  akumulator kwasowy  120Ah prądem 100A  to w takich warunkach nie wiem czy choć kwartał ci wytrzyma


Jakoś na łodziach podwodnych, wózkach widłowych i wielu innych urządzeniach od dekad były (i są) katowane regularnie. 
Tanie, łatwe w ładowaniu (nie potrzebują BMS). Wystarczy pilnować maksymalnego prądu i napięcia ładowania i temperatury.

I tak, kilka akumulatorów mi padło. Jeden fizycznie się rozszczelnił. W innym wypadła cela (pewnie od wstrząsów urwała się płytka) a trzeci nie był w stanie zakręcić rozrusznikiem po dłuższym postoju (wiecznie niedoładowany) Każdy z nich zasilał rozrusznik - czyli dawał prąd, którego przy PV nie uświadczy. Często był niedoładowany (przez krótkie trasy). Często aku ładowany jest nawet prądem 100-150A (czyli nawet 2-3xC). Więc jak podepnę 8 akumulatorów do instalacji nawet 10kW i zechcę, żeby tyle potrafiły oddać - to mają prąd ładowania i rozładowywania max 0,8C (maks - ładowanie nieprawdopodobne, bo zawsze mam pobór a i zasilać raczej nie będę 10kW z aku j, szybciej bym przełączał z automatu przy wysokim obciążeniu na sieć, co może się przytrafiać na początku taniej strefy i to raczej zimą).

----------


## marvinetal

> Stare zasady mnie nie interesują. A co do nowych zasad to znam tylko taki limit:


Spójrz parę stron niżej w tym samym dokumencie (dokładnie str.5):




> Przedsięwzięcia polegające na zakupie i montażu mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznych
> o zainstalowanej mocy elektrycznej od 2 kW do 10 kW, służących na potrzeby istniejących budynków mieszkalnych.

----------


## Kaizen

> Spójrz parę stron niżej w tym samym dokumencie:


Faktycznie. Tylko, że tutaj wyraźnie jest magazyn oddzielony jako osobna pozycja:
_1) Przedsięwzięcia polegające na zakupie i montażu mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznych o zainstalowanej mocy elektrycznej od 2 kW do 10 kW, służących na potrzeby istniejących budynków mieszkalnych;
2) Przedsięwzięcia polegające na zakupie i montażu magazynów ciepła (zasobniki c.w.u zasilane przez pompę ciepła lub kocioł elektryczny, zasobniki c.w.u z grzałką elektryczną, bufory ciepła zasilane przez pompę ciepła lub kocioł elektryczny, bufory ciepła z grzałką elektryczną, bufory ciepła wraz z zasobnikiem c.w.u. stanowiące jedno kompletne urządzenie, pompa ciepła typu powietrze/woda tj. pompa ciepła do c.w.u. + zasobnik c.w.u. lub pompa ciepła do c.w.u. ze zintegrowanym zasobnikiem);
3) Przedsięwzięcia polegające na zakupie i montażu magazynów energii elektrycznej o pojemności co najmniej 2 kWh;
4) Przedsięwzięcia polegające na zakupie i montażu systemów zarządzania energią HEMS/EMS - z zastrzeżeniem zakupu i montażu magazynu energii elektrycznej i/lub magazynu ciepła wskazanych w pkt 2) lub 3)_

Nic nie widzę o tym, żeby moc PC, magazynu ciepła czy magazynu energii miały jakiś limit mocy.

Ale mniejsza z tym, bo teraz wygrywa u mnie opcja z off-grid (ewentualnie dodatkowo mały on-grid z najtańszym magazynem, jaki znajdę).

----------


## marvinetal

Będziesz żałował braku sprzedaży prądu po >1zł/kWh do sieci. Szczególnie jak pojedziesz na wakacje i magazyn się będzie kisił.

----------


## Kaizen

> Będziesz żałował braku sprzedaży prądu po >1zł/kWh do sieci. Szczególnie jak pojedziesz na wakacje i magazyn się będzie kisił.


Jak na razie 0,8zł/kWh. Do tego tylko do wydania, jak rozumiem, na zakup prądu od ZE (nic w gotówce). Więc jakbym kupował wyłącznie w taniej strefie brakujące kWh to po ok. 40gr.

Ale chyba hybryda wraca do gry, bo znalazłem kilka falowników hybrydowych z obsługą kwasiaków z listy akceptowanych:
- Growatt SPH. SPH 8000 Tl3 BH-UP jakieś 10K zł netto
- Solis - ale jednofazowe więc tylko przy opcji mini on-grid wchodzą w grę. Bo trzyfazowe, z tego co znajduję, to kwasiaków nie obsługują.
- jakbym upchnął 24 Longi 375W LR4-60HPH to dojdzie jakieś 13,5K zł netto.

Niech będzie z 10K zł na uziom, rozdzielnice, kable i robociznę firmy od PV.

Kwasiaki - a niech nawet będzie i 2x zestaw o którym wspominałem za 5K netto. Za taką cenę jeszcze dzieloną na pół można szaleć  :wink: 

Do tego EMS 1,2K zł netto

No i mamy łącznie 42,88K zł brutto. Minus 15,5K dofinansowania, ulga termomodernizacyjna i koszt alternatywnego krycia i mamy jakieś 21,1K zł i w porównaniu z 4,6Kzł/r za kWh przy braku PV daje zwrot w 4,6l. Zaczyna mieć sens. O ile cena drobiazgów i robocizny nie jest zaniżona.

Jeszcze dla jasności - lifepo4 czy li-ion odpadają, nie tylko dlatego, że są absurdalnie drogie. Przede wszystkim dlatego, że nie można ich ładować poniżej zera. Dlatego tak się upieram na kwasiaki. Nawet, jak zbuduję im jakiś domek np. na "antresoli" w najwyższej części wiaty - to przecież w mrozy grzać nie będę (szybciej latem mogę jakieś wentylatory czy nawet peltiery do chłodzenia dołożyć jak będzie nadmiar prądu).

----------


## Ratpaw

A czemu masz tam nie grzać?

----------


## inwestor

kaizen
nie wiem jak głęboko planujesz rozładowywać kwasiaki ale takie  zwykłe  wytrzymują ok.  120 cykli przy rozładowaniu do 80% .Jak  będziesz rozładowywał płycej np. do 50% ilość cykli zwiekszysz pewnie  gdzieś do 400-500, oczywiście jeśli nie będziesz przekraczać zalecanych  wartości prądów ładowania/rozładowywanie.
Jak będziesz do tego przekraczać zalecane prądy ładowania/rozładowywania to żywotność jeszcze bardziej się skróci. 
Przy  kwasiaku zalecany prąd ładowania/rozładowania liczy się jako ok.  10%  pojemności czyli akumulator 120Ah ma zalecany prąd 12A.
Jeśli  chciałbyś  eksploatować akumulatory zgodnie z zaleceniami to aby mieć do  dyspozycji po stronie AC moc  3kW, przy magazynie o napięciu 48V z  akumulatorów będzie pobierany prąd ok. 70A. Więc potrzebowałbyś  akumulatory kwasowe o pojemności ok 700Ah.

Przy 500 cyklach rozładowania zalecanym prądem (nie wiekszym) ile taki akumulator Ci wytrzyma -  2 lata ?
Jak zmniejszysz pojemność i zwiększysz prądy ładowania kwasiaka zmniejszy się ilość cykli pracy akumulatora.

Jak kupisz LiFePO4 to przy 50% rozładowaniu nawet bardzo dużymi prądami masz 6000cykli pracy  więc 12 razy więcej.
Czyli do osiągnięcia potrzebnej mocy wystarczy akumulator litowy o dużo mniejszej pojemności niż kwasiak.
Teraz sobie przekalkuluj cenę co jest droższe a co tańsze. Jeśli chodzi o temperatury ujemne, to niewiele mamy dni zimą kiedy jest słonecznie i temperatura spada poniżej 0 st. Zawsze też możesz zrobić na akumulatory na zimę budkę z grzałką i termostatem.
Popatrz też ile ton ołowiu będziesz przerzucać przy kwasiakach.
Kwasiaki są dobre na działkę na łódkę do kampera do użytkowania krótkookresowego a nie latami dzień w dzień.

Podlinkowuję materiał o akumulatorach.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvWlOvbDCxQ

----------


## stos

> Jeszcze dla jasności - lifepo4 czy li-ion odpadają, nie tylko dlatego, że są absurdalnie drogie. Przede wszystkim dlatego, że nie można ich ładować poniżej zera. Dlatego tak się upieram na kwasiaki. Nawet, jak zbuduję im jakiś domek np. na "antresoli" w najwyższej części wiaty - to przecież w mrozy grzać nie będę (szybciej latem mogę jakieś wentylatory czy nawet peltiery do chłodzenia dołożyć jak będzie nadmiar prądu).


Absurdalnie drogie to są na dłuższą metę kwasiaki, ale tego się dowiesz za kilka lat zgodnie z zasadą że "ludzie się uczą tylko na własnych błędach".
Zabezpieczenie przed zimnem baterii LFP jest trywialnie proste. Mam rozwiązanie które w największe mrozy utrzymuje 18C i zużywa wtedy ok 200Wh dziennie.
Bardziej bym się bał w lecie temperatur powyżej 40C gdy się je umieści gdzieś na strychu.

----------


## Kaizen

> A czemu masz tam nie grzać?


Ogrzewana wiata żeby akumulator nie marzł? Bez przesady. Robię sobie "antresolę" w najwyższej części wiaty, wstawiam tam aku, falownik (tuż pod panelami) króciutkie kable DC.




> nie wiem jak głęboko planujesz rozładowywać kwasiaki ale takie  zwykłe  wytrzymują ok.  120 cykli przy rozładowaniu do 80% .


Nie "do" a "DoD" - czyli o ile. Jak będę miał 20kWh+ to przy dziennym zużyciu (poza grzaniem) 15kWh z czego znaczna część to będzie autokonsumpcja to DoD będzie góra 50% i to przy off-grid. Przy hybrydzie - tak długo, jak cena "odkupu" prądu przez ZE będzie wyższa, niż cena prądu w taniej strefie będą działały buforowo. Może ustawię (jak będzie taka możliwość) żeby zasilanie domu w popołudniowej części drogiej z aku - ale to góra z 10% się rozładują zimą a zużycie w drogiej strefie wyniesie równiutkie 0%.




> Jak  będziesz rozładowywał płycej np. do 50% ilość cykli zwiekszysz pewnie  gdzieś do 400-500, oczywiście jeśli nie będziesz przekraczać zalecanych  wartości prądów ładowania/rozładowywanie.


Jak w praktyce się okaże, że za głęboko potrzebuję rozładować - to wydam 2,5-3kzł na kolejne 12kWh.




> Przy  kwasiaku zalecany prąd ładowania/rozładowania liczy się jako ok.  10%  pojemności czyli akumulator 120Ah ma zalecany prąd 12A.


AFAIK 0,3C.




> Jak kupisz LiFePO4 to przy 50% rozładowaniu nawet bardzo dużymi prądami masz 6000cykli pracy  więc 12 razy więcej.


To po pierwszej zimie padną. A jak rozładuję przez brak zasilania, to jak w mrozy naładuję? Bezpieczeństwo też spada.




> Jeśli chodzi o temperatury ujemne, to niewiele mamy dni zimą kiedy jest słonecznie i temperatura spada poniżej 0 st. Zawsze też możesz zrobić na akumulatory na zimę budkę z grzałką i termostatem.


No porównajmy.
kwasiaki 12kWh za 2879,92 czyli 240zł/kWh
LiFePO4 5kWh za 13499 czyli 2699,8zł/kWh Plus koszty ogrzewania (zarówno systemu jak i grzania).

To nie ma co porównywać. Przez 11 lat musiałbym co roku wymieniać wszystkie kwasiaki nie odzyskując z nich ani złotówki i nie licząc wartości pieniądza w czasie, żeby wyjść na zero.
A przy on-grid i opłacalnej sprzedaży akumulatory będą miały lightowo (chyba, że zatrudnię do ładowania w tanich godzinach rozliczeniowych a sprzedaży w drogiej wykorzystując z 20-50% DoD to na siebie jeszcze zarobią.




> Popatrz też ile ton ołowiu będziesz przerzucać przy kwasiakach.


Wyrzucać? Nie jestem taki rozrzutny. Albo sprzedam aku albo ołów. Wiesz ile w skupie kosztuje? Oczywiście po tym, jak padną i nie dadzą się zregenerować.

----------


## marvinetal

> Jak na razie 0,8zł/kWh. Do tego tylko do wydania, jak rozumiem, na zakup prądu od ZE (nic w gotówce). Więc jakbym kupował wyłącznie w taniej strefie brakujące kWh to po ok. 40gr.


Kwestia może 2mc więc nie ma co zwlekać. Za sprzedaż z jednego miesiąca możesz kupować w kolejnych 12 więc rok sprzedaży = dwa lata zakupów przy obecnych cenach. Jeżeli coś jeszcze zostanie to po roku zwrócą ci w gotówce ale nie więcej niż 20% wartości sprzedaży z 1mc. Rzyć nie umierać.

----------


## inwestor

kaizen 
akumulatory litowe nie uszkadzają się przy 0 st. -  nie można ich tylko poniżej 0st ładować.
Od samego ładowania akumulator się już nagrzewa.

Oczywiście Twoje kalkulacje Twoje pieniądze. 
Nie zapomnij tylko wzmocnić konstrukcji antresoli wiaty bo kwasiaków będzie kilkaset kg.
Jeszcze jedno pytanie do kalkulacji
kwasiaki 12kWh za 2879,92 czyli 240zł/kWh 

co ile co roku , co 2 lata ?


LiFePO4 5kWh za 13499 czyli 2699,8zł/kWh 
raczej co najmniej co lat 15 

Ja na przerzucanie co roku "ton" kwasiaków jestem już za stary 

Wolę już samoróbkę z aliexpres coś na kształt tego co stos opisał.
do tego będą balancery kabelki itp powinno wyjść poniżej 1000PLN za 1kWh
Potem bez zawracania d...y  15 lat spokoju.
Da się to też  zalegalizować

----------


## stos

> No porównajmy.
> kwasiaki 12kWh za 2879,92 czyli 240zł/kWh
> LiFePO4 5kWh za 13499 czyli 2699,8zł/kWh Plus koszty ogrzewania (zarówno systemu jak i grzania).


Ty tak na poważnie?
Porównujesz ceny samych  kwasiaków rozruchowych z modułem firmowym?
Porównaj z tymi kwasiakami cele LFP kupione osobno i dodaj do tego cenę BMS-a.
Ale to też nie będzie sensowne porównanie bo rozruchowe kwasiaki do zastosowań jako magazyn energii zupełnie się nie nadają.
Ale tak jak już pisałem.
"ludzie uczą się tylko na swoich błędach"
Owocnej nauki życzę.

----------


## stos

> Ogrzewana wiata żeby akumulator nie marzł? Bez przesady. Robię sobie "antresolę" w najwyższej części wiaty, wstawiam tam aku, falownik (tuż pod panelami) króciutkie kable DC.


Kto Ci każe grzać całą wiatę jak tylko akumulator ma być powyżej 0C?
Inteligentny jesteś i na pewno wymyślisz lepszą metodę ogrzana akumulatorów.
Możesz też kupić akumulatory LFP z wbudowaną grzałką.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie zapomnij tylko wzmocnić konstrukcji antresoli wiaty bo kwasiaków będzie kilkaset kg.


Śniegu i wiatru znacznie, znacznie więcej.




> co ile co roku , co 2 lata ?


Sprawdzę. Przy on-gridzie pewnie z 10 lat wytrzymają bo będą miały lepiej, niż u mnie w UPS (gdzie od 5 lat mam wstawiony stary akumulator z auta, który nie dawał rady zimą zakręcić rozrusznikiem, a już nie raz i nie dwa rozładowany był na maksa, bo były dłuższe przerwy w zasilaniu).




> czyli 2699,8zł/kWh 
> raczej co najmniej co lat 15


Albo po pierwszych mrozach z blackotem po którym chciałbym naładować, żeby mi światło w nocy świeciło przeproszę się z kwasiakami wywalając kilkadziesiąt tysięcy zamiast kilku. Wolę zaryzykować kilka tysięcy (a tak naprawdę za darmo, bo 100% pokryje mi dopłata, bo przecież faktura będzie jedna a składowe rozpisane bez cen, bo jak wycenią mi osobno materiały, to będę musiał zapłacić 23% VAT).




> Ja na przerzucanie co roku "ton" kwasiaków jestem już za stary


Jak będę za stary, to na robociznę z materiałem przy wymianie kwasiaków starczy mi na 20 lat jak będą padały co dwa lata (w co bardzo, bardzo wątpię przy pracy buforowej) w porównaniu do wydania 11x więcej na LiFePo4




> Wolę już samoróbkę z aliexpres coś na kształt tego co stos opisał.
> do tego będą balancery kabelki itp powinno wyjść poniżej 1000PLN za 1kWh
> Potem bez zawracania d...y  15 lat spokoju.
> Da się to też  zalegalizować


Stos siedzi w killfajlu bo takie bzdury pisze, że szkoda czasu na czytanie.

----------


## inwestor

kaizen
do obciążeń wiatrem śniegiem i panelami PV dokładasz jeszcze kilkaset kg obciążenia miejscowego, ja bym tego nie lekceważył
Jak by Ci w czasie jakiejś wichury miały spaść na zaparkowany samochód to lepiej się skonsultować z producentem wiaty.

Kwasiaki na mrozie bardzo tracą na pojemności, a ogacić akumulatory kawałkiem twardej wełny mineralnej + symboliczna grzałka ze 100W to żadne wyzwanie. 
Ja na ten przykład mam murowany wolnostojący garaż nieogrzewany i nie przypominam sobie aby kiedyś coś w nim zamarzło, więc w moim przypadku nie ma problemu.
Jak chcesz zabezpieczyć przed mrozem to raczej wykop w ziemi jakąś niszę niż wynoś na antresolę i łatwiej będzie przerzucać "tony" ołowiu niż znosić i wnosić na antresolę. Mam jeszcze  nieogrzewaną piwniczkę i nigdy temperatura nie spadła poniżej ok. +8st.

Chyba faktury rozpisanej bez cen za akumulatory to nie bardzo Ci uwzględnią. Jak jest powiedziane w osobnym punkcie dokumentu programu osobna dotacja do 50% poniesionych kosztów na magazyn/akumulatory itp. to muszą wiedzieć ile konkretnie ten magazyn kosztuje.
Nie bardzo łapię co kombinujesz z VAT'em  może byś rozwinął temat.

Jeśli chodzi o stos'a to faktycznie czasem ma jakieś takie ma nawiedzone pomysły, ale akurat w tym przypadku bym tego nie ignorował.
Sporo ludzi kupuje niedrogo na aliexpres litowe z BMS i balancerami i sobie nie szkoduje.

Wiesz co kaizen weź Ty i zadzwoń do tej fabryki akumulatorów z  Piastowa niech Ci wyłuszczą co i jak z tymi akumulatorami a potem się z nami podziel.

----------


## stos

> Jak chcesz zabezpieczyć przed mrozem to raczej wykop w ziemi jakąś niszę niż wynoś na antresolę i łatwiej będzie przerzucać "tony" ołowiu niż znosić i wnosić na antresolę. Mam jeszcze  nieogrzewaną piwniczkę i nigdy temperatura nie spadła poniżej ok. +8st.


Z tą piwniczką to bym uważał bo akumulatory litowe nie znoszą dobrze wilgotności która w piwniczce czasami przekracza 90%




> Jeśli chodzi o stos'a to faktycznie czasem ma jakieś takie ma nawiedzone pomysły, ale akurat w tym przypadku bym tego nie ignorował.
> Sporo ludzi kupuje niedrogo na aliexpres litowe z BMS i balancerami i sobie nie szkoduje.


Taa, słuchaj "teoretyka" Kaizena a się dowiesz że ciało o temperaturze 300C nie emituje podczerwieni, a ON-gridowy falownik można uruchomić przy pomocy UPS-a jak brakuje sieci.  :smile: 
No jeszcze to zauroczenie Kazena grzaniem domu kablami. Namówił do tego wielu forumowiczów swoim koronnym argumentem że jest tanie a prąd będzie zawsze tani i go nigdy nie zabraknie.  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak by Ci w czasie jakiejś wichury miały spaść na zaparkowany samochód to lepiej się skonsultować z producentem wiaty.


Szybciej bym się obawiał, że wiata odleci - i tu obciążenie pomoże. Ale tak, projekt wiaty będzie dostosowany do warunków.




> Kwasiaki na mrozie bardzo tracą na pojemności, a ogacić akumulatory kawałkiem twardej wełny mineralnej + symboliczna grzałka ze 100W to żadne wyzwanie.


I co to da? Przegrzewanie latem? Zagrożenie wybuchem wodoru?




> Ja na ten przykład mam murowany wolnostojący garaż nieogrzewany i nie przypominam sobie aby kiedyś coś w nim zamarzło, więc w moim przypadku nie ma problemu.


A co to ma wspólnego z wiatą?




> Jak chcesz zabezpieczyć przed mrozem to raczej wykop w ziemi jakąś niszę niż wynoś na antresolę


To zagrożenie zalaniem w czasie ulew i znaczne wydłużenie kabli (czyli wzrost kosztów i strat). I o jakim magazynie myślisz, którego warunki pracy dopuszczają wilgotność >90%% praktycznie cały czas?




> Chyba faktury rozpisanej bez cen za akumulatory to nie bardzo Ci uwzględnią.


Czemu nie? Faktura "Wykonanie instalacji PV z EMS i magazynem energii 12/24kWh - xx xxx,00 zł"





> Jak jest powiedziane w osobnym punkcie dokumentu programu osobna dotacja do 50% poniesionych kosztów na magazyn/akumulatory itp. to muszą wiedzieć ile konkretnie ten magazyn kosztuje.


Nie jest tak powiedziane. Jest jeden punkt mówiący o 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych - a potem jaki limit kwotowy przy instalacji poszczególnych elementów.
Wiadomo, że wtarganie magazynu energii na górę to bardzo kosztowna praca. Jeżeli na rynku można kupić akumulatory u innego sprzedawcy taniej nie znaczy, że mój sprzedawca nie może mieć na aku dużej marży (a malutkiej albo i żadnej na panele czy falownik). Cena zakupu jaką zapłacił jest jego tajemnicą handlową i fundusz nie ma prawa w to wnikać.





> Nie bardzo łapię co kombinujesz z VAT'em  może byś rozwinął temat.


Ja nic z VATem nie kombinuję. Zasady VAT w budownictwie mieszkaniowym (w tym w budowie PV na domach, a jakiś czas temu rozszerzone również na gruncie ale przy domie jednorodzinnym) są takie, że na usługi VAT jest 8% (w tym usługi z materiałem) a na materiały 23%. Więc materiały nie mogą być osobno wymienione, bo wtedy grozi atak fiskusa i doliczenie 15% VAT.




> Sporo ludzi kupuje niedrogo na aliexpres litowe z BMS i balancerami i sobie nie szkoduje.


Ale nie dostają na to dopłaty i podłączają offline - tak, jak ludek którego film wrzucałem. Ale uważam, że nie potrafią liczyć opłacalności jak większość ludzi montujących nie tylko magazyny, ale też PV. Zwyczajnie to się nie spina fiansowo. Biorę pod uwagę podobne rozwiązanie na kwasiakach. Ale jak są inwertery hybrydowe dopuszczone do on-grida obsługujące kwasiaki i finansowo wyjdzie to całkiem podobnie, to wybieram on-grid.




> Wiesz co kaizen weź Ty i zadzwoń do tej fabryki akumulatorów z  Piastowa niech Ci wyłuszczą co i jak z tymi akumulatorami a potem się z nami podziel.


A konkretnie to chciałbyś, żebym o co zapytał?

----------


## Kaizen

> - Growatt SPH.


Znalazłem w instrukcji coś takiego:


Rozumiem, że wymaga podpięcia minimum 12 aku w szeregu żeby miały min. 144V nominalnie i może je ładować 25A max, co daje 3,6kW. Dołożenie równolegle kolejnych takich pakietów nie zmieni mocy ładowania więc nie ma większego sensu zwłaszcza, że 12 aku nawet tylko 100Ah to 14,4kWh więc znacznie ponad moje potrzeby a co dopiero jak zamontuję 12x120Ah=17,28kWh. Dopiero będą miały lightowe życie.

Można sobie ustawić np. dwa razy w roku ładowanie prądem o wyższym niż normalnie napięciu za to małym natężeniu.

----------


## stos

> Można sobie ustawić np. dwa razy w roku ładowanie prądem o wyższym niż normalnie napięciu za to małym natężeniu.


Co to jest "prąd o wyższym napięciu"?
To tak _a propos_ pisania bzdur.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Co to jest "prąd o wyższym napięciu"?
> To tak _a propos_ pisania bzdur.


Można tak mówić, każdy wie o co chodzi. Lepsze to niż "napięcie, występujące między/na ...".

----------


## stos

> Można tak mówić, każdy wie o co chodzi. Lepsze to niż "napięcie, występujące między/na ...".


W tym przypadku to nawet nie o to chodzi.
Jak można ładować akumulator prądem o wyższym napięciu?

----------


## inwestor

> A konkretnie to chciałbyś, żebym o co zapytał?


Podstawowe sprawy
Podaj im typ akumulatora który wybrałeś  tego 120Ah że będzie pracował w fotowoltaice, oraz że będzie dzień w dzień ładowany prądem 36A i takim prądem rozładowany do 50% pojemności.
Spytaj ile cykli wytrzyma i czy w takim reżimie pracy dadzą gwarancję i ile. 

To takie warunki referencyjne.

Ewentualnie czy rekomendują jakieś inne do takiej pracy. Może jakieś akumulatory trakcyjne do wózków widłowych ?


Jeśli chodzi o fakturę z VAT 8% to tak czy siak te 23% zapłacisz :sad:  Firma od której będziesz kupować PV  za materiały będzie płacić w hurtowni 23% VAT wiec w cenie to ukryje , nie myślisz chyba że będzie do tego dokładać  :no:

----------


## Ratpaw

> W tym przypadku to nawet nie o to chodzi.
> Jak można ładować akumulator prądem o wyższym napięciu?


Ładujesz prądem wywołanym wyższym napięciem - tak jest do końca poprawnie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Podaj im typ akumulatora który wybrałeś  tego 120Ah że będzie pracował w fotowoltaice, oraz że będzie dzień w dzień ładowany prądem 36A i takim prądem rozładowany do 50% pojemności.


Nie będzie. Jak nie patrzyłeś, to wygrywający aktualnie falownik nie potrafi dać więcej niż 25A. Przy on-grid nie przewiduję rozładowywania regularnie - bardziej mi się opłaca sprzedać prąd z PV i odkupić od ZE nawet w drogiej strefie niż przepuszczać przez akumulatory. Więc znaczące rozładowania regularnie najwcześniej za prawie dwa lata (po przejściu na ceny godzinowe).




> Spytaj ile cykli wytrzyma i czy w takim reżimie pracy dadzą gwarancję i ile.


Ty naprawdę wierzysz w mowę? Warunki gwarancji masz na piśmie. Przeczytaj u wybranego producenta.




> Jeśli chodzi o fakturę z VAT 8% to tak czy siak te 23% zapłacisz Firma od której będziesz kupować PV  za materiały będzie płacić w hurtowni 23% VAT wiec w cenie to ukryje , nie myślisz chyba że będzie do tego dokładać


Wiesz co to jest VAT naliczony i należny? Wiesz czym się różni od np. amerykańskiego sale tax?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ładujesz prądem wywołanym wyższym napięciem - tak jest do końca poprawnie.


On chyba myśli, że prąd=natężenie. Nie potrafi nawet sprawdzić definicji, zanim się nie wygłupi.

----------


## Ratpaw

> On chyba myśli, że prąd=natężenie. Nie potrafi nawet sprawdzić definicji, zanim się nie wygłupi.


Wiem co ma na myśli. Prąd elektryczny to zjawisko fizyczne (a nie jakiś przedmiot), opisywane kilkoma wielkościami fizycznymi. Oczywiście można to zjawisko rozumieć i pisać o "napięciu prądu", a można nic nie rozumieć, i pisać "moja instalacja PV daje mi 2000 W dziennie"  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

Hit czy kit?

----------


## inwestor

kaizen
Rozumiem że nie dzwoniłeś  :Confused: 
Wiesz dyskusja była długa na temat kwasiaków więc myślałem że zamkniesz ją jakimś podsumowaniem.
Za to ja zadzwoniłem  :smile:  
Sprawa wygląda następująco te akumulatory które wybrałeś to jest wycofana staroć nie ma w ofercie,
są to akumulatory typowo rozruchowe absolutnie nie nadają sie  do przechowywania energii np. w instalacji PV.
Cały czas powinny być naładowane na maxa tylko od czasu do czasu b. krótki prąd rozruchowy i potem doładowanie i utrzymywanie w stanie naładowanym.
Do PV mają zupełnie inne konstrukcje   kwasiaków  no ale cena jest zdecydowanie większa tak coś 3x wiecej niż w ofercie co podałeś.
Dowiedziałem sie, że tak z pamięci to te dedykowane kwasiaki może z 700 cyki przy  50% rozładowania uciągną prąd ładowania/rozładowania tego nie wiadomo. Gwarancja jest 18 miesiecy.

Jeśli chodzi o VAT to  wyjaśniam Ci jak jest naprawdę czyli  jak to faktycznie wygląda a nie księgowo.  Nominalnie  zapłacisz kwoty wynikąjące ze stawki VAT 23% nawet nie będziesz o tym wiedział. 
Jeśli masz inne zdanie to napisz na jakiej zasadzie firma ma Ci zasponsorować różnicę  VAT w zakupie i sprzedaży ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli masz inne zdanie to napisz na jakiej zasadzie firma ma Ci zasponsorować różnicę  VAT w zakupie i sprzedaży ?


Idę do sklepu... Kupuję co potrzebuję do firmy - część ma VAT 0%, część 8, część 23%. Płacę powiedzmy łącznie 12000zł z czego 10000 netto i 2000 VAT.
Dla uproszczenia powiedzmy, że mam sprzedaż wyłącznie 8% i w danym miesiącu sprzedałem za 15 000 netto + 1200 zł VAT.

Kasowo wydałem 12 000 zł a otrzymałem 16200 zł. Ale to nie koniec przelewów. Bo muszę zapłacić VAT do urzędu skarbowego 1200zł tak? Tak uważasz?
Otóż nie. Od VATu należnego odejmuję VAT naliczony (1200zł - 2000 zł) i to urząd skarbowy przelewa mi 800zł. Firmy budowlane mają to na codzień.

----------


## stos

> Ładujesz prądem wywołanym wyższym napięciem - tak jest do końca poprawnie.


Też nie tak.
Przeczytaj co Kaizen napisał:




> Można sobie ustawić np. dwa razy w roku ładowanie *prądem o wyższym niż normalnie napięciu za to małym natężeniu*.


Przecież to bełkot jakiś jest.

----------


## inwestor

kaizen 
Chodzi o sprzedawcę firmę i nabywcę konsumenta.

Wyliczenia wyliczeniami i co uważasz że konsument w praktyce nie zostanie obciążony przez firmę różnicą w VAT ???

Oczywiście zakładam że kupujesz normalnie na rynku a nie od kolegi brata itp. który tylko to obsługuje księgowo.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Też nie tak.
> Przeczytaj co Kaizen napisał:
> Przecież to bełkot jakiś jest.





> Można sobie ustawić np. dwa razy w roku ładowanie *prądem o wyższym niż normalnie napięciu za to małym natężeniu.*


No ale ja tu bełkotu nie widzę. Nie bronię Kaizena, ale w tym wypadku to nawet dokładnie tak robię. Kupiłem ładowarkę, którą nastawiam przy ładowaniu tak: wyższe napięcie i małe nateżenie - prądu oczywiście, bo czym innym się ładuje akumulator? Jeżeli chodzi Ci o to, że (niezerowe) napięcie powoduje "płynięcie" prądu o danym natężeniu przy danej (skończonej) oporności, to masz rację, ale nie do końca. Prąd to pewne zjawisko i takim samym bełkotem jest określenie "popłynął prąd o natężeniu x amperów". Tak naprawdę w przewodach prąd nie płynie  :big grin:  To mit i tyle. Elektrony w miedzi poruszają się z prędkością rzędu cm na godzinę i ten ruch jest w ogóle pomijany w normalnym zastosowaniu elektryczności.

----------


## inwestor

Dajcie spokój z tymi szczegółami napięć i prądów nie łapcie się za słówka.

 Ładowarka stanowi źródło prądowe ładowania i wymusza zadany prąd ładowania,  natomiast  napięcie na zaciskach wynika w danym momencie ze stopnia naładowania akumulatora.
Czyli używając pojęć z elektrotechniki teoretycznej - w trybie ładowania,  jest to połączenie źródła prądowego (ładowarki)  ze źródłem napięciowym (akumulatorem).

----------


## stos

> No ale ja tu bełkotu nie widzę. Nie bronię Kaizena, ale w tym wypadku to nawet dokładnie tak robię. Kupiłem ładowarkę, którą nastawiam przy ładowaniu tak: wyższe napięcie i małe nateżenie - prądu oczywiście, bo czym innym się ładuje akumulator? Jeżeli chodzi Ci o to, że (niezerowe) napięcie powoduje "płynięcie" prądu o danym natężeniu przy danej (skończonej) oporności, to masz rację, ale nie do końca. Prąd to pewne zjawisko i takim samym bełkotem jest określenie "popłynął prąd o natężeniu x amperów". Tak naprawdę w przewodach prąd nie płynie  To mit i tyle. Elektrony w miedzi poruszają się z prędkością rzędu cm na godzinę i ten ruch jest w ogóle pomijany w normalnym zastosowaniu elektryczności.


Naprawdę uważasz że to zdanie:




> Można sobie ustawić np. dwa razy w roku ładowanie *prądem o wyższym niż normalnie napięciu za to małym natężeniu.*


Jest porawne*?
* 
Jak prąd może być o wyższym napięciu ale małym natężeniu.

W tym zdaniu słowo "prąd" to nie jest w sensie potocznym (jak branie prądu z gniazdka) bo na końcu zdania on pisze że ten prąd ma małe natężenie.

Niech się on zdecyduje czy prąd ma napięcie czy natężenie bo w tym zdaniu ma jedno i drugie.

Gdyby napisał że ładujemy prądem o niższym natężeniu ale osiągamy wyższe napięcie na akumulatorze, to nie były by to brednie. 

Używam słowa "brednie" bo to on używa tego określenia to tego co ja piszę i dzięki temu on zrozumie o czym ja piszę.

----------


## stos

> Dajcie spokój z tymi szczegółami napięć i prądów nie łapcie się za słówka.
> 
>  Ładowarka stanowi źródło prądowe ładowania i wymusza zadany prąd ładowania,  natomiast  napięcie na zaciskach wynika w danym momencie ze stopnia naładowania akumulatora.
> Czyli używając pojęć z elektrotechniki teoretycznej - w trybie ładowania,  jest to połączenie źródła prądowego (ładowarki)  ze źródłem napięciowym (akumulatorem).


Nie każda ładowarka jest źródłem prądowym.
Ładowarka "kwasiaka" i aku litowych jest źródłem prądowym na początku ładowania (bulk) a następnie staje się ładowarką o stałym napięciu (absorpcja).

----------


## inwestor

stos 
nie piszemy tu doktoratu
wątek zaczyna schodzić na jakieś bzdetne sprawy.

----------


## stos

> stos 
> nie piszemy tu doktoratu
> wątek zaczyna schodzić na jakieś bzdetne sprawy.


Jak to nie?
Dyskutujesz z "jaśnie wielmożnym specjalistą od wszystkiego" Kaizenem.
Dyskutant Kaizena musi być na poziomie doktoratu, on nie musi.
Wszyscy piszą brednie tylko nie on.

----------


## inwestor

stos 
nie wiem co Ci zrobił  kaizen że czynisz takie uwagi personalne.
To tylko forum nieco dystansu każdy i tak zrobi co zechce.  :wave: 
Ja właśnie dostałem odpowiedź na wniosek przyłączeniowy i tu dopiero rence i nogi opadają  :sick: 
Nie wiem kiedy teraz się za instalację PV wezmę po prostu masakra  :Mad:

----------


## stos

> stos 
> nie wiem co Ci zrobił  kaizen że czynisz takie uwagi personalne.
> To tylko forum nieco dystansu każdy i tak zrobi co zechce.


Czego nie wiesz?
Czytałeś to bo do Ciebie to napisał i nie zrozumiałeś?




> Stos siedzi w killfajlu bo takie bzdury pisze, że szkoda czasu na czytanie.


Ale masz rację od Kaizena to tylko trzeba trzymać dystans i z kijem podchodzi i nie ruszać bo śmierdzi.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Naprawdę uważasz że to zdanie:
> Jest porawne*?
> *Jak prąd może być o wyższym napięciu ale małym natężeniu.


TAK!

Kulon 912. Sterowanie *niezależnie* prądem i napięciem ładowania i rozładowania. Polecam tę ładowarkę, potrafi czynić cuda.

----------


## stos

> TAK!
> 
> Kulon 912. Sterowanie *niezależnie* prądem i napięciem ładowania i rozładowania. Polecam tę ładowarkę, potrafi czynić cuda.


Ok, rozumiem. Prąd może być jednocześnie napięciem i natężeniem.  :smile: 

Ta ładowarka to nic nowego. Jest wiele takich które mogą działać jako źródło napięcia i jako źródło prądu. Każdy zasilacz laboratoryjny to potrafi.

----------


## inwestor

> No ale ja tu bełkotu nie widzę. Nie bronię Kaizena, ale w tym wypadku to nawet dokładnie tak robię. Kupiłem ładowarkę, którą nastawiam przy ładowaniu tak: wyższe napięcie i małe nateżenie - prądu oczywiście, bo czym innym się ładuje akumulator? Jeżeli chodzi Ci o to, że (niezerowe) napięcie powoduje "płynięcie" prądu o danym natężeniu przy danej (skończonej) oporności, to masz rację, ale nie do końca. Prąd to pewne zjawisko i takim samym bełkotem jest określenie "popłynął prąd o natężeniu x amperów". Tak naprawdę w przewodach prąd nie płynie  To mit i tyle. Elektrony w miedzi poruszają się z prędkością rzędu cm na godzinę i ten ruch jest w ogóle pomijany w normalnym zastosowaniu elektryczności.


Ratpaw
przeczytaj w instrukcji tej ładowarki czy aby to napięcie które nastawiasz to nie jest wartość przy której ma być zakończone ładowanie i utrzrymywane później długotrwale, tj. rozpoczęcie tryb utrzymania akumulatora.

W cyfrowych mogą być różne funkcje i różne nastawy. Dajmy na to po naładowaniu ma utrzymywać akumulator w pełnej pojemności, ale go nie przeładować. Wówczas ładowarka wchodzi w cykle utrzymania. Co jakiś czas odrobinę rozładowuje i potem doładowuje. 

Jest to bardzo użyteczne ja korzystam z takiego trybu przy akumulatorze do agregatu nie muszę pamiętać pilnować itp. ładowarka sama dba aby akumulator był zawsze w pełni naładowany i gotowy do rozruchu, i to bez względu na temperaturę otoczenia.
Podobnie przy ładowaniu jak uruchomimy  funkcja tzw. odbudowania pojemności - naprzemienne ładowanie i rozładowywanie wg. sobie tylko znanego algorytmu co by odsiarczyć płyty i przywrócić życie bidakowi.

W falownikach PV chyba takich funkcji nie ma.

----------


## Kaizen

> przeczytaj w instrukcji tej ładowarki czy aby to napięcie które nastawiasz to nie jest wartość przy której ma być zakończone ładowanie i utrzrymywane później długotrwale, tj. rozpoczęcie tryb utrzymania akumulatora.


Co lepsza ładowarka ładuje maksymalnym prądem jaki jej zadasz do czasu uzyskania zadanego napięcia. Potem trzyma napięcie a zmniejsza natężenie.




Tak po 12 minucie to co istotne.




> W falownikach PV chyba takich funkcji nie ma.


Dobre pytanie, jak ładuje który falownik. Skoro podajemy maksymalne napięcie i natężenie to liczę, że podobnie jak Kulon z filmu.

----------


## inwestor

Kaizen 
żebyś się nie zdziwił nie ma czegoś takiego jak co lepsza ładowarka ładuje maksymalnym prądem.
Już przekonałeś wszystkich do kwasiaków co kompletnie się nie nadają do gromadzenia energii za to są tanie.

Rozumiem że za kilka miesięcy podzielisz się wrażeniami z eksploatacji "on-grid" tanich wycofanych z produkcji kwasiaków

Do tego masz swoje triki VAT'owskie i podzielisz się wrażeniami jak to otrzymałeś przelew za magazyn energii co za niego Twój dostawca zapłacił 23% VAT natomiast Ty 8% oczywiście bez wykazania na fakturze ile ten magazyn kosztował ?

Czekam z niecierpliwością na  forum na skany dokumentów. Oczywiście z zamalowanymi danymi osobowymi.

----------


## inwestor

> Co lepsza ładowarka ładuje maksymalnym prądem jaki jej zadasz do czasu uzyskania zadanego napięcia. Potem trzyma napięcie a zmniejsza natężenie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak po 12 minucie to co istotne.
> 
> 
> 
> Dobre pytanie, jak ładuje który falownik. Skoro podajemy maksymalne napięcie i natężenie to liczę, że podobnie jak Kulon z filmu.


No właśnie Kaizen podziel się swoimi ustaleniami  jak ładuje Wybrany przez Ciebie upodobany Tobie falownik do ładowania kwasiaków rozruchowych?

----------


## Kaizen

> żebyś się nie zdziwił nie ma czegoś takiego jak co lepsza ładowarka ładuje maksymalnym prądem.


Masz przed oczami wykres z ładowania dokładnie obrazujący to, co napisałem - i twierdzisz że to nie istnieje?




> Rozumiem że za kilka miesięcy podzielisz się wrażeniami z eksploatacji "on-grid" tanich wycofanych z produkcji kwasiaków


Z czego wnioskujesz, że jestem cudotwórcą i w zimie będę katował akumulatory? Zakładając, że w ogóle zdecyduję się na PV i że z magazynem.




> Do tego masz swoje triki VAT'owskie i podzielisz się wrażeniami jak to otrzymałeś przelew za magazyn energii co za niego Twój dostawca zapłacił 23% VAT natomiast Ty 8% oczywiście bez wykazania na fakturze ile ten magazyn kosztował ?


Czemu ja miałbym dostać przelew VATowski? Opisałem Ci z perspektywy firmy - przelew dostanie z Urzędu Skarbowego. Tak kupiłem okna z 8% stawką, tak kupiłem elewację (wraz ze styropianem, siatką, klejem, tynkiem itd.), elewację, system grzewczy, hydraulikę. Normalna rzecz.
Ty płaciłeś za montaż okien (z materiałem) 23%? Dostałeś przelew?
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7394732
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7670924
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...rale&p=7522417





> No właśnie Kaizen podziel się swoimi ustaleniami  jak ładuje Wybrany przez Ciebie upodobany Tobie falownik do ładowania kwasiaków rozruchowych?


Oczywiście, że się podzielę. Tak jak dzielę się tym, co w sygnaturce czy DB (i nie tylko).

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ok, rozumiem. Prąd może być jednocześnie napięciem i natężeniem. 
> 
> Ta ładowarka to nic nowego. Jest wiele takich które mogą działać jako źródło napięcia i jako źródło prądu. Każdy zasilacz laboratoryjny to potrafi.


Tak jak Ty możesz być jednocześnie wzrostem i masą.

Oczywiście, że to nic nowego i chyba o tym pisał Kaizen - o odpowiednim traktowaniu aku ładowarką. Oczywiście myli się  co do kwasiaków i chyba liczy na januszowanie przy tej carporcie. W końcu pęknie, bo ile można się upierać przy rozwiązaniu z epoki króla ćwieczka.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ratpaw
> przeczytaj w instrukcji tej ładowarki czy aby to napięcie które nastawiasz to nie jest wartość przy której ma być zakończone ładowanie i utrzrymywane później długotrwale, tj. rozpoczęcie tryb utrzymania akumulatora.


Odwrócę pytanie: co Twoim zdaniem właściwie robi BMS?

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywiście myli się  co do kwasiaków i chyba liczy na januszowanie przy tej carporcie.


W jakim aspekcie się mylę? Że z dopłatami tylko one mają sens ekonomiczny (a bez dopłat żaden magazyn nie ma sensu)?

----------


## stos

> Tak jak Ty możesz być jednocześnie wzrostem i masą.


No a róże mogą być białe i czerwone.

----------


## Ratpaw

> W jakim aspekcie się mylę? Że z dopłatami tylko one mają sens ekonomiczny (a bez dopłat żaden magazyn nie ma sensu)?


Że to nie będzie działać jak trzeba.

----------


## Ratpaw

> No a róże mogą być białe i czerwone.


You miss the point.

----------


## stos

> You miss the point.


As do you.

----------


## inwestor

> Odwrócę pytanie: co Twoim zdaniem właściwie robi BMS?


 Ratpaw
   w odpowiedzi na Twoją prośbę specjalnie dla Ciebie wyszukałem filmik  :smile: 

  „Czym jest BMS – Dla Początkujących” link poniżej

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1nQHx57o44

----------


## inwestor

> Masz przed oczami wykres z ładowania dokładnie obrazujący to, co napisałem - i twierdzisz że to nie istnieje?


  nie mam przed oczami wykresu wybranego Twojego falownika gdzie go wstawiłeś ?






> Z czego wnioskujesz, że jestem cudotwórcą i w zimie będę katował akumulatory? Zakładając, że w ogóle zdecyduję się na PV i że z magazynem.


  nigdy nie podejrzewałem Cię o takie niecne rzeczy jak cudotwórstwo 








> Czemu ja miałbym dostać przelew VATowski? Opisałem Ci z perspektywy firmy - przelew dostanie z Urzędu Skarbowego. Tak kupiłem okna z 8% stawką, tak kupiłem elewację (wraz ze styropianem, siatką, klejem, tynkiem itd.), elewację, system grzewczy, hydraulikę. Normalna rzecz.
> Ty płaciłeś za montaż okien (z materiałem) 23%? Dostałeś przelew?
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7394732
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7670924
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...rale&p=7522417


  Skąd pomysł że masz dostać przelew VATowski ? Mowa jest o przelewie z programu dofinansowania *za magazyn energii* którego wartości z montażem nie będzie na fakturze zakupu.


Kaizen od  sprzedaży materiałów z usługą na cele mieszkaniowe  jest  stawka 8%
Zaspokajam Twoją ciekawość  zapłaciłem za okna VAT 7% bez montażu.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ratpaw
>    w odpowiedzi na Twoją prośbę specjalnie dla Ciebie wyszukałem filmik 
> 
>   „Czym jest BMS – Dla Początkujących” link poniżej
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1nQHx57o44


Dzięki, straciłem 6 minut, bo film dotyczy BMSów we ... wkrętarkach  :big grin:  Wystarczy mi wg jegomościa, że BMS nie zapewnia balancingu potencjału.

Tu na szybko opis BMSa Victrona https://www.ecosolar.pl/bms-12200-ba...tem-p-749.html:



> Przy wyrównywaniu potencjałów, BMS zapewni:
> 
> Ochronę przed zbyt niskim napięciem cel poprzez czasowe odłączanie obciążeniaOchronę przed zbyt wysokim napięciem poprzez redukcję prądu ładowania lub wstrzymanie procesu ładowania


Temat dla mnie do zgłębienia. Jako z wykształcenia elektryk (choć nie pracuję w branży) rozumiem zjawiska w obwodach elektrycznych. Jak dla mnie: faktycznie się przepychamy na słówka.

----------


## inwestor

> Dzięki, straciłem 6 minut, bo film dotyczy BMSów we ... wkrętarkach  Wystarczy mi wg jegomościa, że BMS nie zapewnia balancingu potencjału.


Nic nie napisałeś o jaki BMS Ci chodzi  :wink:  Niby w czym wkrętarka z akumulatorem miałby być gorsza    :big grin:  Znaczy się film Ci się nie podobał

----------


## Ratpaw

> Nic nie napisałeś o jaki BMS Ci chodzi  Niby w czym wkrętarka z akumulatorem miałby być gorsza    Znaczy się film Ci się nie podobał


Kaizenowi na pewno się przyda przy budowaniu carportu  :tongue:

----------


## stos

> Tu na szybko opis BMSa Victrona https://www.ecosolar.pl/bms-12200-ba...tem-p-749.html:


Ten "BMS" może być stosowany tylko z akumulatorni LFP Victrona ponieważ nie posiada części pomiarowej bo ta znajduje się wewnątrz akumulatora.

----------


## Kaizen

> nie mam przed oczami wykresu wybranego Twojego falownika gdzie go wstawiłeś ?


Pisałeś o "co lepszej ładowarce" której filmik przedstawia się wykresem.




> Skąd pomysł że masz dostać przelew VATowski ? Mowa jest o przelewie z programu dofinansowania *za magazyn energii* którego wartości z montażem nie będzie na fakturze zakupu.


Oczywiście, że będzie. Razem z całą resztą.




> Kaizen od  sprzedaży materiałów z usługą na cele mieszkaniowe  jest  stawka 8%


Nic podobnego. Cegły z usługą transportu to ciągle 23%. Musi być usługa a materiał nie może być osobną pozycją bo każda pozycja na fakturze ma swoją stawkę (jak kiedyś wpadnie Ci w ręce faktura to popatrz, do czego są przypisywane stawki VAT).




> Zaspokajam Twoją ciekawość  zapłaciłem za okna VAT 7% bez montażu.


I to jest przekręt.




> Nic nie napisałeś o jaki BMS Ci chodzi  Niby w czym wkrętarka z akumulatorem miałby być gorsza    Znaczy się film Ci się nie podobał


W jakim akumulatorze ołowiowym widziałeś BMSa? Jak myślisz, dlaczego ich tam nie ma?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ten "BMS" może być stosowany tylko z akumulatorni LFP Victrona ponieważ nie posiada części pomiarowej bo ta znajduje się wewnątrz akumulatora.


Dzięki za info. Jak pisałem, temat jest dla mnie do zgłębienia.

----------


## inwestor

> Pisałeś o "co lepszej ładowarce" której filmik przedstawia się wykresem.


Pisałem o wybranym przez Ciebie falowniku, zresztą tak czy siak co niby chciałeś pokazać na wykresach ?




> Oczywiście, że będzie. Razem z całą resztą.


Z tego co pisałeś to będzie tylko łączna wartość za wszystko  bez pokazywania oddzielnie wartości za magazyn z montażem. Tu jest właśnie problem.
Kaizen uważaj żebyś się sam nie okiwał. Zamiast cwaniakować  lepiej najpierw ustal co i jak  choćby na infolinii programu dotacji.





> I to jest przekręt.


Za dużo zaczynasz sobie pozwalać , to bezpodstawne poważne oskarżenie.

Wszystko było legalnie zgodnie z prawem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Pisałem o wybranym przez Ciebie falowniku





> Kaizen
> żebyś się nie zdziwił nie ma czegoś takiego jak co lepsza ładowarka ładuje maksymalnym prądem.


Pisząc bezpośrednio pod moim postem z wykresem, który pokazuje, że tak właśnie się dzieje:






> Z tego co pisałeś to będzie tylko łączna wartość za wszystko  bez pokazywania oddzielnie wartości za magazyn z montażem. Tu jest właśnie problem.


Jaki problem? Ważne, żeby nie było na fakturze pozycji materiały.
Rozpiska może być na załączniku (z FAQ na stronie rządowej projektu:
_Każdy z zakupionych i zainstalowanych dodatkowych elementów, tj. magazyny ciepła, magazyny energii elektrycznej, system zarządzania energią HEMS/EMS*, aby mógł być uznany jako koszt kwalifikowany, musi stanowić wyodrębnioną pozycję na fakturze. W przypadku faktury zbiorczej należy dołączyć dodatkową specyfikację w postaci załącznika do faktury. Załącznik powinien być integralną częścią wystawionej faktury i powinien  określać ilość poszczególnych towarów/usług,  nazwę oraz oznaczenie towaru/usługi, cenę poszczególnych towarów/usług – zarówno jednostkową jak i łączną._ 

Usługodawca może sobie rozpisać jak chce swoją cenę.



> Wiadomo, że wtarganie magazynu energii na górę to bardzo kosztowna praca. Jeżeli na rynku można kupić akumulatory u innego sprzedawcy taniej nie znaczy, że mój sprzedawca nie może mieć na aku dużej marży (a malutkiej albo i żadnej na panele czy falownik). Cena zakupu jaką zapłacił jest jego tajemnicą handlową i fundusz nie ma prawa w to wnikać.





> Kaizen uważaj żebyś się sam nie okiwał. Zamiast cwaniakować  lepiej najpierw ustal co i jak  choćby na infolinii programu dotacji.


Wolę słowo pisane. Urzędnicy tyle razy głupoty mi mówili - myślenie im się włącza dopiero, jak mają się pod czymś podpisać.





> Wszystko było legalnie zgodnie z prawem.


No to niezły zabytek. Zapomniałem, że były takie czasy. Przepraszam.

----------


## inwestor

Kaizen widzisz czasami jak chcesz to potrafisz  :smile:  

I po co było tyle krzyku ? ma być wszystko szczegółowo rozpisane na fakturze pozycja po pozycji, ceny materiałów usług , jednostkowe i łączne, albo na załączniku do faktury. Jeśli będzie załącznikto ma on stanowić* integralną część faktury* więc szczegółowo rozpisane na nim ceny materiałów usługi  są równoznaczne z umieszczeniem ich na fakturze.
No chyba że będziesz chciał oszukiwać urzędy i pokazywać tylko cześć faktury tj. bez obowiązkowego załącznika.

Jak będziesz się chciał ubiegać o dotacje musisz poprosić firmę aby na fakturze wszystko szczegółowo rozpisała.
Jak będziesz cwaniakował i coś nie będzie dosyć jasne dla urzędnika  to pominie fakturę albo wezwie do złożenia prawidłowej jak tego nie zrobisz to nic nie dostaniesz. Jak się będziesz stawiać to przyjdzie na kontrolę. Jak się czegoś podejrzanego dopatrzy to ma obowiązek zawiadomić odpowiedni organ.

Pamiętaj zasada jest jedna, jak da się nie dać dotacji to urzędnik jej nie da. Jak coś będziesz kręcił z VAT to nie tylko  nie dostaniesz dotacji ale US przetrzepie wszystkie faktury z budowy, zeznania osobiste co się da  za ponad 5  lat wstecz.

Piszesz że dostajesz przelewy ze zwrotem VAT być może. Nie wiem jak to jest w twoim US ale w moim w każdym przypadku zwrotu VAT było z automatu wezwanie aby się stawić w US z dokumentami do kontroli. Raz nawet były przesłuchania i kontrole  krzyżowe. Więcej strat za zmarnowany czas niż  pożytku.

Metoda przy kontroli US jest taka aby wyczekać do ostatniej chwili tych ponad 5 lat bo kary i odsetki itp. są wówczas największe.

Przeprosiny przyjęte zostało Ci wybaczone.
Z  zabytków jestem b. zadowolony nawet teraz mało kto ma zabytki o takich parametrach.

----------


## Kaizen

> No chyba że będziesz chciał oszukiwać urzędy i pokazywać tylko cześć faktury tj. bez obowiązkowego załącznika.


To nie ja mam pokazywać fiskusowi, tylko sprzedawca. Jego sprawa. Ja nie chcę kupować żadnych materiałów - chcę kupić instalację.




> Jak coś będziesz kręcił z VAT to nie tylko  nie dostaniesz dotacji ale US przetrzepie wszystkie faktury z budowy, zeznania osobiste co się da  za ponad 5  lat wstecz.


Ja nie jestem płatnikiem VAT, faktur nie muszę trzymać i zapłaciłem tyle, co było na fakturze brutto. Nie moje zmartwienie a trzepać fiskus nie ma co, bo nic od podatku dochodowego nie odliczałem. Kolejny raz pokazujesz, jak nie masz pojęcia o podatkach.




> Piszesz że dostajesz przelewy ze zwrotem VAT być może.


Niczego takiego nie pisałem. Pisałem, ze przelewy dostają firmy budowlane (nie mam firmy budowlanej jak nie zauważyłeś).




> Nie wiem jak to jest w twoim US ale w moim w każdym przypadku zwrotu VAT było z automatu wezwanie aby się stawić w US z dokumentami do kontroli


Taki jest urban legend. Wtedy fiskus nie miałby czym tych wszystkich kontroli robić. Prawda jest taka, że kontrole są sporadycznie przy dużych zwrotach za pierwszym czy drugim razem. Może największe kilka zwrotów w danym US regularnie kontrolują za każdym razem. Tak czy inaczej kontrola to nic niezwykłego i może się każdemu przytrafić więc nie ma co się tego bać - przedsiębiorca musi być na to zawsze przygotowany. Od tego jest księgowa żeby się kopać z US.

----------


## inwestor

> To nie ja mam pokazywać fiskusowi, tylko sprzedawca. Jego sprawa. Ja nie chcę kupować żadnych materiałów - chcę kupić instalację.



To co byś chciał a o co możesz się ubiegać wg programu dotacji to dwie zupełnie inne rzeczy.   






> Ja nie jestem płatnikiem VAT, faktur nie muszę trzymać i zapłaciłem tyle, co było na fakturze brutto. Nie moje zmartwienie a trzepać fiskus nie ma co, bo nic od podatku dochodowego nie odliczałem. Kolejny raz pokazujesz, jak nie masz pojęcia o podatkach.


Kurcze blade to jakoś od wczoraj się chyba pozmieniało  ???  Dopiero co zarzekałeś się jak żaba błota że dostajesz zwrot VAT  :Confused:  a tu nagle taka zmiana że nie jesteś nawet płatnikiem VAT   :Confused: 
Wiesz nie pretenduję do znawcy podatkowego przypuszczam nawet, że w Polsce nie ma ani jednej osoby która dobrze znała by się na obecnym systemie podatkowym  :oops:  no oczywiście poza Tobą !!!  Kaizen szacun i jeszcze raz szacun.






> Taki jest urban legend.


Wiesz nikt Ci nie zabroni mierzyć innych swoją miarą  :sad: . Ja z dobroci serca opisałem Ci fakty.





> Wtedy fiskus nie miałby czym tych wszystkich kontroli robić. Prawda jest taka, że kontrole są sporadycznie przy dużych zwrotach za pierwszym czy drugim razem. Może największe kilka zwrotów w danym US regularnie kontrolują za każdym razem.


Nooo to się teraz wydało !!!  Kaizen  kolejny szacun trzeba tak było od razu mówić, że jesteś pracownikiem US  :roll eyes:  Tylko oni maja takie informacje. To nie żaden wstyd. 





> Tak czy inaczej kontrola to nic niezwykłego i może się każdemu przytrafić więc nie ma co się tego bać - przedsiębiorca musi być na to zawsze przygotowany. Od tego jest księgowa żeby się kopać z US.


Prawie takie same słowa usłyszałem od pracownika US na przesłuchaniu kto wie to może Twój kolega z pokoju  :wink: . Sprzedawca też  gadał wypisz wymaluj  dokładnie tak samo jak TY że nie jest Vatowcem . 
Wiem że takich faktur nie wystawiasz ale napisałeś że  zwroty VAT otrzymujesz .

Oczywiście nie znam się na podatkach  :sad:  mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa, ale z tego co opisujesz to nie da się nic innego wycałkować  że albo ściemniasz na potęgę, albo sam masz firmę , albo jakiś Twój kolega/koleżanka i razem kręcicie lody i dostajesz faktury o treści jaką podyktujesz.
No jest jeszcze jedna możliwość żyjesz w świecie równoległym.

Jeszcze jedno nie bądź taki cwany Kaizen  Księgowa tylko księguje dokumenty które jej dostarczysz. Nie odpowiada za treść tych dokumentów które księguje

----------


## Kaizen

> Dopiero co zarzekałeś się jak żaba błota że dostajesz zwrot VAT  a tu nagle taka zmiana że nie jesteś nawet płatnikiem VAT


Albo mnie z kimś mylisz, albo masz problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem.




> Nooo to się teraz wydało !!!  Kaizen  kolejny szacun trzeba tak było od razu mówić, że jesteś pracownikiem US  Tylko oni maja takie informacje. To nie żaden wstyd.


Nigdy nie pracowałem w budżetówce (choć zdarzało mi się wykonywać zlecenia dla budżetówki i trochę między urzędnikami czasu spędziłem). 




> Wiem że takich faktur nie wystawiasz ale napisałeś że  zwroty VAT otrzymujesz .


Tia. A Horban groził Kowalskiemu nożem.




> Jeszcze jedno nie bądź taki cwany Kaizen  Księgowa tylko księguje dokumenty które jej dostarczysz. Nie odpowiada za treść tych dokumentów które księguje


Nie ucz ojca dzieci robić. Od 14 lat mam licencję na usługowe prowadzenie ksiąg rachunkowych a "w branży" siedziałem dużo wcześniej (w tym jedne ze studiów moich o rachunkowość).
To do biura rachunkowego uderza kontrola. I to ją wypytuje w pierwszej kolejności i zazwyczaj na tym się kończy gdy chodzi tylko o zwrot VAT, bo sprawdzają prawidłowość ewidencji VATowej, a to broszka księgowej (czy np. nie zaliczyła do naliczonego VATu, którego nie miała prawa). Owszem, bywa dalsze drążenie tematu, jak akurat dostałeś fakturę od kogoś, kto został złapany na wystawianiu pustych faktur (nawet jak akurat Twoja była prawdziwa). Ale to wyjątki od reguły.

----------


## inwestor

Kaizen
Ojcze Ojcze licencjonowany co masz licencje i co nie masz firmy i nie  jesteś VAT'owcem a zwroty VAT otrzymujesz . I tylko Ty wiesz że załącznik stanowiący integralną część faktury nie jest fakturą. Dzięki och dzięki za objaśnienie mnie nielicencjonowanego. 
  Więcej porad więcej  :stir the pot:  PLEASE. Wszyscy poczują się bezpiecznie pod twymi skrzydły. 
AMEN

----------


## mac_612

> ładowanie prądem o wyższym niż normalnie napięciu za to małym natężeniu.

----------


## Kaizen

> amen


plonk.

----------


## stos

> Kaizen
> Ojcze Ojcze licencjonowany co masz licencje i co nie masz firmy i nie  jesteś VAT'owcem a zwroty VAT otrzymujesz . I tylko Ty wiesz że załącznik stanowiący integralną część faktury nie jest fakturą. Dzięki och dzięki za objaśnienie mnie nielicencjonowanego. 
>   Więcej porad więcej  PLEASE. Wszyscy poczują się bezpiecznie pod twymi skrzydły. 
> AMEN


No i dopadł Cię zaszczyt wylądowania w kaizenowskim "killfile".
To nagroda za zadawanie trudnych i niewygodnych pytań.  :smile:

----------


## inwestor

> No i dopadł Cię zaszczyt wylądowania w kaizenowskim "killfile".
> To nagroda za zadawanie trudnych i niewygodnych pytań.


stos 
skąd wiesz że trafiłem do killfile ? 

Kaizen nie objaśnił o co mu chodzi wiesz z tym  "plonk" to jest chyba onomatopeja czyli jakby Kaizen wpadał do wody, albo może jakby  mu się coś wysunęło i wypadło do wody, a może do WC  :wink: 
Wiesz ja nie jestem licencjonowany więc moje pojmowanie jest niewystarczające do ogarnięcia zagadnienia.

Zresztą dostałem już reprymendę że nie czytam ze zrozumieniem i co tu kurcze teraz robić takie w mordę dostałem zadanie  :sick:  odczytać licencjonowane "plonk" ze zrozumieniem może ktoś mi pomoże please :Confused:

----------


## inwestor

.

----------


## stos

> stos 
> skąd wiesz że trafiłem do killfile ? 
> 
> Kaizen nie objaśnił o co mu chodzi wiesz z tym  "plonk" to jest chyba onomatopeja czyli jakby Kaizen wpadał do wody, albo może jakby  mu się coś wysunęło i wypadło do wody, a może do WC 
> Wiesz ja nie jestem licencjonowany więc moje pojmowanie jest niewystarczające do ogarnięcia zagadnienia.
> 
> Zresztą dostałem już reprymendę że nie czytam ze zrozumieniem i co tu kurcze teraz robić takie w mordę dostałem zadanie  odczytać licencjonowane "plonk" ze zrozumieniem może ktoś mi pomoże please


Na początku istnienia Internetu były grupy dyskusyjne (usenet)
Jak ktoś się drugiemu naraził to lądował w "killfile" co powodowało że wypowiedzi takiego "splonkowanego" użytkownika nie były widoczne przez tego który "splokował".

Plonk:
The sound a user makes as it hits the bottom of another user's killfile bin

----------


## inwestor

stos
 dzięki za nielicencjonowane objaśnienie, ale Kaizen tych czasów raczej nie pamięta więc prędzej mu chodzi że sam wpadł lub coś mu wpadło do wody  np. do WC 

Nawet gdyby to tak było jak piszesz to co ?  Czy istnieje ktoś taki   co interesuje się taki dajmy na to   Kaizen jeden z drugim plonkuje se  pod  nosem ?

----------


## Ratpaw

W ogóle można jakoś ukrywać wpisy danego usera na FM?

----------


## Kaizen

> W ogóle można jakoś ukrywać wpisy danego usera na FM?


https://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.ph...znie-%C5%BCywe

----------


## mac_612

> W ogóle można jakoś ukrywać wpisy danego usera na FM?


Ukrywasz, ale tylko przed sobą samym. Np kiedy ktoś cię ubraża itp. W wypadku autora wątku to tylko objaw pogardy dla innych użytkowników forum, o czym zresztą sam pisze:



> uświadomiłem sobie, że tylko dwie z nich trafiły tam za wyzwiska i poziom kultury dyskusji poniżej budki z piwem, w której piwa zabrakło.
> Reszta tak naprawdę za to, że czytanie ich postów uznałem za marnowanie czasu.





> zawsze na forum piszę słowo plonk (nieczęsto z uzasadnieniem) żebym w przypływie miłosierdzia kiedyś mógł sprawdzić dlaczego ktoś tam wylądował.


 Łaskawca :roll eyes: 
Coś jak w wiadomościach tvp - niewygodny temat - nie wspominmy o tym.

Kaizen ma wysoką samoocenę. Przekonanie o swojej przezajebis..ści. Jak wydaje mu się, że coś zrozumiał, to już trzyma się tego nogami i rękoma, nie uznając innych argumentów. 


> hominis est errare, insipientis in errore perseverare


A jak widać w tym temacie, nawet prawa Ohma nie kojarzy. To chyba podstawówka? Czy "gimboza" ?  :wink: 

A w temacie.
Akumulator ołowiowy na starcie już kosztuje więcej niż ilość prądu jaką jest w stanie przez swoje życie zmagazynować. Tak w ramach rozważań nad magazynem energii.

----------


## inwestor

> Ukrywasz, ale tylko przed sobą samym. Np kiedy ktoś cię ubraża itp. W wypadku autora wątku to tylko objaw pogardy dla innych użytkowników forum, o czym zresztą sam pisze:


Wiesz to nie jest kwestia obrażania, bo nikt tutaj nikogo nie obraża. To problem uświadomienia sobie przez Kaizena zwykłego obciachu. Najpierw palnie jakąś głupotę  :bash:  potem nie potrafi tego sprostować i  zaczyna nieporadność czy też  nieprecyzyjność swych wypowiedzi przenosić jako wina innych forumowiczów,  zaś z braku argumentacji merytorycznej gromi z góry licencjami i fakultetami. Spotyka się więc z drwiną. Dalej tego nie przyjmuje do wiadomości i  wymierza w swym pojmowaniu bardzo surową karę wydając wyrok i skazując na  "plonk"  :big grin:

----------


## stos

> Akumulator ołowiowy na starcie już kosztuje więcej niż ilość prądu jaką jest w stanie przez swoje życie zmagazynować. Tak w ramach rozważań nad magazynem energii.


Rozruchowe kwasiaki takie właśnie są. Ciężkie i bezwartościowe na magazyn.
Są jednak kwasiaki dedykowane do magazynów (Rolls takie produkuje) tylko ich cena jest zbliżona do baterii LFP.
https://rollsbattery.com/catalog/

----------


## Ratpaw

> Akumulator ołowiowy na starcie już kosztuje więcej niż ilość prądu jaką jest w stanie przez swoje życie zmagazynować. Tak w ramach rozważań nad magazynem energii.


Umiesz to uzasadnić, jakieś wyliczenia podać? Bo jeśli to prawda, to właśnie wbiłeś gwóźdź w trumnę kwasiaków.

----------


## Kaizen

> Umiesz to uzasadnić, jakieś wyliczenia podać? Bo jeśli to prawda, to właśnie wbiłeś gwóźdź w trumnę kwasiaków.


Jak 17kWh kosztuje 3 000 zł to każda kWh pojemności potrzebuje zarobić 176,5 zł żeby na siebie zarobić co przy różnicy między ceną prądu ładowanego a wyjmowanego 0,4zł/kWh daje 441 cykli.
Ale jak jako alternatywę policzymy agregat o tej samej cenie, to już na starcie jesteśmy na zero. A każda kWh uzyskana z akumulatora zamiast agregatu to czysty zysk ponad złotówka.
A jak do tego dodamy, że magazyn dodaje nam 1K zł do dopłaty za samo PV  i "zasponsoruje" (H)EMS warty 3K zł za który bez magazynu będzie trzeba zapłacić z własnej kieszeni to wychodzi, że magazyn z kwasiakami ma ujemną cenę.

To magazyn podobnej pojemności na "nowoczesnych" ogniwach za 50K zł (po dopłatach) nie ma sensu ekonomicznego i nigdy się nie zwróci.

----------


## mac_612

> Umiesz to uzasadnić, jakieś wyliczenia podać? Bo jeśli to prawda, to właśnie wbiłeś gwóźdź w trumnę kwasiaków.


Najtańszy 100Ah akumulator kosztuje teraz 300zł. Jeśli zrobi 800 cykli (a to bardzo optymistyczne, nawet dla AGM) to teoretycznie zmagazynuje przez całe swoje życie 960kWh. 
Czyli już 1kWh kosztuje z niego 31gr. Przypominam najtańsze aku z bardzo optymistyczną żywotnością. Przeważnie takie baterie nie robią 400 cykli ładowań czyli już cena kWh rośnie. Zakładając oczywiście, że prąd do ładowania jest darmowy. 
Sprawnosć ładowania takiej baterii oscyluje w granicach 60-70%, liion i lifepo4 mają ponad 90%.

----------


## inwestor

mac_612
taka cena to za kwasiaka rozruchowego nienadającego się do przechowywania energii.
Przy takim  rozruchowym za 300zł jak będziesz wykorzystywał 50% pojemności do sukces jak 300-400 cykli wydusisz.
800 cykli to możesz przyjmować przy AGM ale też przy wykorzystywaniu 50% pojemności.
Więc rachunki musisz skorygować i to sporo.

----------


## mac_612

Oczywiście, specjalnie dałem tak skrajne wartości. Zresztą napisałem o tym w poście.

może nie doczytałeś



> Przypominam najtańsze aku z bardzo optymistyczną żywotnością. *Przeważnie takie baterie nie robią 400 cykli ładowań* czyli już cena kWh rośnie.


 :tongue: 

Jeśli brać pod uwagę bardziej realne wartości czyli aku za 500zł i realnie niezłe 400 cykli to "darmowy" prąd z aku kosztuje ponad 1zł za kWh

----------


## inwestor

To policzmy teraz składak  LiFePO4 ściągany z Chin bez gwarancji
do tego balancery , BMS  kabelki duperelki  czas,  niech będzie 1400zł za 1kWh
Przyjmujemy 80% wykorzystania pojemności i 6000cykli 
pociągnie więc 4800 kWh  więc 29 groszy / kWh 

Teraz taki ze sklepu w ładnej obudowie z 10 letnią gwarancją
GC PowerNest LiFePO4 
5,12kWh za 15 000zł 
 6000 cykl z wykorzystaniem 80% pojemności mamy zatem 24 576 kWh więc ok. 61 groszy za kWh

teraz składak z kwasiaków najtańszych rozruchowych
cena 300zł za 1.2kWh przy  50% pojemności 300cykli pracy
uciągnie 180 kWh 
czyli 1,67zł za kWh

Bardzo proszę sprawdźcie bo nie myślałem że aż tak badziewnie wyjdzie przy kwasiakach.

----------


## mac_612

:roll eyes: 


> Akumulator ołowiowy na starcie już kosztuje więcej niż prąd jaki jest w stanie przez swoje życie zmagazynować. Tak w ramach rozważań nad magazynem energii.


Do tego dolicz sprawność ładowania takiego akumulatora w okolicach 65%  i porównaj z 95% liion/lifepo.
 :bye:

----------


## stos

> To policzmy teraz składak  LiFePO4 ściągany z Chin bez gwarancji
> do tego balancery , BMS  kabelki duperelki  czas,  niech będzie 1400zł za 1kWh
> Przyjmujemy 80% wykorzystania pojemności i 6000cykli 
> pociągnie więc 4800 kWh  więc 29 groszy / kWh 
> 
> Teraz taki ze sklepu w ładnej obudowie z 10 letnią gwarancją
> GC PowerNest LiFePO4 
> 5,12kWh za 15 000zł 
>  6000 cykl z wykorzystaniem 80% pojemności mamy zatem 24 576 kWh więc ok. 61 groszy za kWh
> ...


Dzisiaj baterie Li-ion LG-chem składane w moduły 48V/6.85kWh (w Polsce) można nieużywane kupić za ok 3000zł z BMS-em.
Na Alledrogo są do nabycia pakiety Li-ion 14s 2kWh za 670 z przesyłką do tego 140 zl za BMS-a.

Żeby kupić coś tanio nie trzeba sprowadzać z Chin.

----------


## mac_612

Jak bym miał kupować nowe to chyba poszedłbym w lifepo4 albo LTO. Choć na tą chwile kombinuje demontaż z liion w systemie 7s. Mam w każdym pokoju odseparowany obwód oświetleniowy 24V (2-3 ledy12V szeregowo). do tego UPS 24V.  W tym momencie magazyn energii ma sens tylko jako źródło awaryjne, bo sensu ekonomicznego nie ma żadnego.

----------


## stos

> Jak bym miał kupować nowe to chyba poszedłbym w lifepo4 albo LTO. Choć na tą chwile kombinuje demontaż z liion w systemie 7s. Mam w każdym pokoju odseparowany obwód oświetleniowy 24V (2-3 ledy12V szeregowo). do tego UPS 24V.  W tym momencie magazyn energii ma sens tylko jako źródło awaryjne, bo sensu ekonomicznego nie ma żadnego.


Nie tylko sens ekonomiczny jest brany pod uwagę.
Gdyby wszyscy działali tylko na podstawie sensu ekonomicznego nie budowali by domów, kupowali samochodów i robili wielu innych rzeczy.

----------


## mac_612

Zgadzam się.
Komfort, względna niezależność, bycie pro eko (dyskusyjne).. Choć w wypadku domowego magazynu energii (elektrycznej) jakiś aspekt ekonomiczny chyba też jest brany pod uwagę? Bo jak nie, to można, jak autor wątku sugeruje, budować na akumulatorach rozruchowych i co dwa/trzy lata je wymieniać. Tylko to wtedy ani ekonomiczne, ani komfortowe, ani przyjazne środowisku naturalnemu.

Wiem, że w niektórych sytuacjach pomimo wyższej ceny takiego prądu jest on wart więcej - z powodu braku prądu z sieci (patrz np serwerownie).

----------


## stos

> Zgadzam się.
> Komfort, względna niezależność, bycie pro eko (dyskusyjne).. Choć w wypadku domowego magazynu energii (elektrycznej) jakiś aspekt ekonomiczny chyba też jest brany pod uwagę? Bo jak nie, to można, jak autor wątku sugeruje, budować na akumulatorach rozruchowych i co dwa/trzy lata je wymieniać. Tylko to wtedy ani ekonomiczne, ani komfortowe, ani przyjazne środowisku naturalnemu.
> 
> Wiem, że w niektórych sytuacjach pomimo wyższej ceny takiego prądu jest on wart więcej - z powodu braku prądu z sieci (patrz np serwerownie).


U mnie PGE nie jest w stanie zapewnić jakiejkolwiek jakości EE, ani ciągłości dostaw.
Dlatego ja nie miałem innej opcji.
Ekologia nie była w żadnym momencie brana pod uwagę.
Nawet jeśli robi się coś co ma niewielkie ekonomiczne uzasadnienie to jednak wybiera się takie rozwiązanie które jest najmniej kosztowne.
Stosowanie akumulatorów kwasowych rozruchowych jest zwyczajnie głupie.

----------


## mac_612

Zgadzam się. Jaki masz magazyn?
ok doczytałem

----------


## Ratpaw

> Jak bym miał kupować nowe to chyba poszedłbym w lifepo4 albo LTO. Choć na tą chwile kombinuje demontaż z liion w systemie 7s. Mam w każdym pokoju odseparowany obwód oświetleniowy 24V (2-3 ledy12V szeregowo). do tego UPS 24V.  W tym momencie magazyn energii ma sens tylko jako źródło awaryjne, bo sensu ekonomicznego nie ma żadnego.


A co z optymalizacją wielkości PV? Taki tok myślenia:
dobieramy na obecnych zasadach wielkość PV (w sensie kWp), żeby móc sprzedać energię po jak najkorzystniejszej cenie przy wsparciu magazynu o wielkości x kWh. Czyli magazyn przechowuje EE z PV do czasu osiągnięcia jej najwyższej ceny dobowej, czyli pewnie w okolicach zachodu słońca. Wtedy automatyka ją oddaje do sieci. Jest całkowicie dla mnie jasne, że dzięki magazynowi możemy zmniejszyć instalację PV albo też z tej samej instalacji (która np jest ograniczona wielkością użyteczną dachu) możemy wycisnąć więcej $ i dzięki temu więcej kupić zimą, np dla pompy ciepła. Mieścimy w naszej rocznej produkcji i ładnie bilansujemy. 

Tak jak do niedawno sieć magazynowała nam kWh (oczywiście wiemy, że nie magazynowała, tylko chodzi o zwykłe bilansowanie produkcji i konsumpcji, minus te 20%), tak teraz my możemy energię magazynować. Tyle, że faktycznie jest magazynowanie energii. 

Ktoś takie symulacje prowadził?

----------


## Kaizen

> przy wsparciu magazynu o wielkości x kWh.


Paranoja marketingu i mediów dzisiaj polega na tym, że sprzedajesz po średniej cenie miesięcznej. I to pozbawia sensu magazynu w tym kontekście. Bo czy sprzedajesz o 8 rano, czy o 14:00, czy o 21:00 czy to 1 bardzo słonecznego dnia miesiąca, czy 10 mało słonecznego, czy 30 - cena ta sama.

Kłamstwem okazują się powszechne twierdzenia, że "stare" zasady są lepsze od "nowych" gdy zamiast 80% możesz dostać ponad 100% (cena skupu to prawie 80 gr gdzie trudno tyle zapłacić średnio kupując prąd tym bardziej, że gros produkcji jest w drogiej strefie, więc przy dużej autokonsumpcji). Łatwo poznać, kto umie liczyć, a kto ulega medialnej nagonce (dzięki tym, co ulegają bo dzięki temu namnożone wcześniej firmy fotowoltaiczne mają teraz wbrew logice, co dziwne sami w to wierzą, cienko i oferty są całkiem całkiem).

Magazyn przy on-grid to teraz UPS. Nie opłaca się nim "manipulować". Bez niego opłacalność sprzedaży jest ta sama (no cena średnia miesięczna - magazyn potrafi przesunąć tyle co nic na kolejny miesiąc).

----------


## mac_612

Nie liczyłem, ale stawiam dolary przeciw orzechom, że przy obecnych warunkach pieniądze za magazyn lepiej przeznaczyć na większą instalacje. (Czyli wprowadzona pod pretekstem "ochrony sieci" ustawa przyniesie odwrotny skutek) Chyba że:
-mamy beznadziejna sieć w okolicy
-zostanie wprowadzona stawka godzinowa.
W tych wypadkach warto rozważyć magazyny energii + instalacje w różnych kierunkach -  wschód południe zachód lub układ śledzący.

Swoją drogą gdyby moc instalacji byłaby określana na podstawie mocy falownika, więcej instalacji było by na rożnych połaciach, co wyplaszczyloby piki mocy a tym samym wahania napięcia w sieci.

----------


## mac_612

Kaizen znów odpłynął. Woli sprzedawać po 80gr, w sezonie letnim, a zimą kupować po 2zl.

----------


## Ratpaw

Faktycznie, zupełnie zapomniałem o drobiazgu pt skup energii po średniej miesięcznej. Nie wiem czemu myślałem, że już wprowadzono godzinówkę. OK, przez skórę czuję, że obecnie to się nie opłaca.

----------


## stos

> Faktycznie, zupełnie zapomniałem o drobiazgu pt skup energii po średniej miesięcznej. Nie wiem czemu myślałem, że już wprowadzono godzinówkę. OK, przez skórę czuję, że obecnie to się nie opłaca.


Godzinowa ma być od 2024 roku. Podobno.  :smile:

----------


## marvinetal

> Kłamstwem okazują się powszechne twierdzenia, że "stare" zasady są lepsze od "nowych" gdy zamiast 80% możesz dostać ponad 100%.


Przy porównaniach nie zapominaj o kwestii zmiennych opłat dystrybucyjnych których nie płacisz na starych zasadach a płacisz na nowych. Przy średniej stawce 0.1zł/kWh i zużyciu 10000kWh rocznie płacisz 1000 pln więcej na nowych niż na starych zasadach. Teoretycznie na nowych można to skontrować mniejszą wymaganą instalacją na pokrycie zużycia no ale to wymaga utrzymania obecnego stanu rzeczy gdzie jeden sprzedany kWh starcza na więcej niż jeden kupiony. I tak wciągu 15 lat zapłaciłbyś więcej na nowych.




> Godzinowa ma być od 2024 roku. Podobno.


Konkretnie od 01.07.2024.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przy średniej stawce 0.1zł/kWh i zużyciu 10000kWh rocznie płacisz 1000 pln więcej na nowych niż na starych zasadach.


Jak wyślę do sieci 1000 kWh to wg starych zasad odbiorę 800kWh. A wg nowych dostanę 799zł za które kupię jakieś 2000kWh średnio (bo autokonsumpcja pokryje większość zapotrzebowania w drogiej strefie i zamiast obecnych 21% w drogiej wyjdzie mi znacznie mniej - a jakbym pobawił się magazynem, to i 0% w drogiej do wyciągnięcia tylko przy tych zasadach nie ma to sensu).
Co więcej - jak mi zostanie kasy, to rozumiem, że część jest do wyciagnięcia. I wyjdzie to nawet, gdy instalacja nie wyprodukuje 100% potrzebnych mi kWh.

Owszem, po przejściu na rozliczenie godzinowe pewnie będzie gorzej - jak wrzucałem w #8. Ale dalej powinno być lepiej, niż na starych zasadach.

----------


## mac_612

Nic tylko zmieniać na net-billing. Przecież to normalne, że cena energi w hurcie jest wyższa od tej w detalu wraz z marżą i opłatami. 
 :roll eyes:

----------


## Ratpaw

Te wszystkie predykcje można sobie włożyć między poduchy. Rząd będzie "chronił" ludzi przed nieuniknionym, czyli wszyscy się dalej będziemy zrzucać a to na węglarzy, a to na gazowców... Niedługo dodrukują kasę dla użytkowników prądu, czyli wszyscy zrzucą się na wszystkich. Jak w takich warunkach liczyć opłacalność na obecnych i godzinowych rozliczeniach z 2024?  :big grin:

----------


## inwestor

Sprzedaż / zakup to jedno a co z opłatą za dystrybucję ?
Naliczają jak pobierasz i jak wprowadzasz energię do sieci ? W zasadzie tak by się OSD należało.

----------


## stos

> Sprzedaż / zakup to jedno a co z opłatą za dystrybucję ?
> Naliczają jak pobierasz i jak wprowadzasz energię do sieci ? W zasadzie tak by się OSD należało.


Jak wprowadzasz do sieci dostajesz pieniądze a cenę samej energii netto.
Jak pobierasz płacisz brutto za energię i dystrybucję.

----------


## mitch

W szczególnych warunkach Kaizen może mieć rację - instalacja na nowych zasadach do 07/24 zarobi na siebie na tyle, że szybciej się spłaci od tej na starych zasadach. Na razie, póki rynek jest regulowany, a wybory tuż tuż, nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie tego ruszał. 

Jak będzie wyglądać sytuacja za kilka lat, jak już wejdą godzinowe rozliczenia, a potem jak już w końcu dojdzie do uwolnienia cen, to pewnie sam wróż Maciej rozkłada ręce.

Tak sobie przypomniałem, jak to kiedyś były dyskusje, jaka to nieprzewidywalna jest kalkulacja opłacalności PV. I wychodzi na to, że wchodząc w PV na starych zasadach przynajmniej wiedzieliśmy na czym z grubsza będziemy stali przez następne 15 lat. Natomiast liczenie tego dla obecnego systemu opiera się o takie "pi razy drzwi" jak stąd aż po Żoliborz. Im bliżej 2024 tym bardziej zasadne wydaje się być zatrudnienie cyganki ze szklaną kulą przez handlowców PV.

Zakładanie PV tak czy siak ma sens IMHO, nawet teraz. Zwłaszcza, jeśli ktoś zamierza kupować EV. Jest to jeden z elementów obniżania kosztów życia, oszczędzania czy też inwestycji (każdy to może traktować inaczej). Włosy mi na głowie dęba stają, jak czasem słucham jak moi koledzy wydają pieniądze, jakie mają oszczędności albo jak inwestują na emeryturę. Filozofia YOLO rządzi  :bash:  

Nie piję tu w żaden sposób do Kaizena, tylko do ludzi, którzy będąc na podobnych lub wyższych stanowiskach żyją od pierwszego do pierwszego i gadali mi o tym, jak to PV się nie opłaca.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zakładanie PV tak czy siak ma sens IMHO, nawet teraz. Zwłaszcza, jeśli ktoś zamierza kupować EV.


Z EV nawet gorzej, niż z ogrzewaniem. Bo w podłogę, zasobnik czy bufor możesz ciepło wpakować jak PV ma nadprodukcję. A samochód w tym czasie zazwyczaj stoi gdzieś "na mieście". Jego ładowanie najtaniej i tak wyjdzie w nocnej strefie.

----------


## Ratpaw

ZeptoBox przetestował półroczną pracę AGMów i co z nich zostało przy rozładowywaniu 50%:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2lYZcYOJA

----------


## Kaizen

> ZeptoBox przetestował półroczną pracę AGMów i co z nich zostało przy rozładowywaniu 50%:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2lYZcYOJA


Tia. Balansery. AGMy. Dokładnie to, czego nie chcę. Dzięki za utwierdzenie.

180 dni rozłądowywania dzień w dzień.... I w momencie odpinania od instalacji niedoładowane (więc co to za test?). Widać też brak wentylacji między akumulatorami (stoją za blisko siebie a i miejsce cyrkulacji powietrza za bardzo nie umożliwia).
Jaki mają sens balansery, jak w każdym akumulatorze masz 6 ogniw między którymi BMSa nie ma? 

Ma być tanio i prosto. Żadnych balanserów, żadnych żeli czy AGMów (źle znoszą wysokie temperatury - drastycznie spada żywotność). Mają być najprostsze przyzwoite kwasiaki a w wersji "luksus" EFB. Brak balanserów, możliwość dolewania wody i ładowanie co najmniej 15V to warunki konieczne. Balansery i tak nie ulżą słabszym celom w aku - więc lepiej przeładować, przy okazji się odsiarczy a wodę która zamieni się na wodór i tlen uzupełnić. Zdrowsze przeładowywanie, niż wieczne niedoładowanie.
I dla przypomnienia - przy obecnych zasadach to będzie UPS, a nie regularne, głębokie rozładowywanie. 180 cykli nawet do 50% przy 17kWh to wiele lat. A jak sie zasady zmienią, będę się zastanawiał.

----------


## inwestor

@Kaizen znowu dał popis 
Kwasiaki rozruchowe w UPS ??? 

Skoro  dużo lepsze od kwasiaków rozruchowych AGM'y co to powinny wytrzymać 800 cykli  po  pół roku czyli  po jednym sezonie  ledwo zipią, to w  przypadku kwasiaków rozruchowych ich właściciel niczym innym nie będzie się zajmował  tylko przerzucał tony ołowiu. 
Jeszcze jak ma to na antresoli to po drabince targać tony ołowiu  :sick: 

@mitch
Oczywiście to wszystko wróżby ze szklanej kuli. Tylko widzisz teraz dają na to  parę złoty. A za rok może dwa to  nie wiadomo co będzie ? 
Mogą powiedzieć że jak dawali dofinansowania to trzeba było brać a teraz przepadło bulić należy za prąd jak za zborze.
Chyba  to, oraz inflacja to są główne motywy zakupu PV.

----------


## marvinetal

> Będziesz żałował braku sprzedaży prądu po >1zł/kWh do sieci. Szczególnie jak pojedziesz na wakacje i magazyn się będzie kisił.





> Jak na razie 0,8zł/kWh.


Już przekroczyło 1zł. Kasa ucieka z każdym dniem zwłoki.

----------


## Kaizen

> Już przekroczyło 1zł. Kasa ucieka z każdym dniem zwłoki.


Noooo. A wiaty ciągle nie ma. Jeszcze się nawet nie produkuje, więc nie mam na czym położyć. Ale i produkcja spada, to i za dużo pieniędzy nie przepada. Chyba, że falownik będzie potrafił rozładowywać aku oddając prąd do sieci i ładować w taniej strefie. To aku mogą na siebie zarobić - a nie tylko być UPSem. Bo w zimie pewnie cena kWh będzie jeszcze większa. A takie 36 aku 110Ah pracując po 20% nominalnej objętości w komfortowych warunkach nie powinno mieć problemu z żywotnością...

----------


## marvinetal

Może na razie połóż na trawniku  :tongue:

----------


## inwestor

> Już przekroczyło 1zł. Kasa ucieka z każdym dniem zwłoki.


Czyli jak to się w końcu liczy ?
Kupujesz w taryfie G za te sześćdziesiąt kilka groszy a potem sprzedajesz po złotówce ?
To po co w ogóle PV  sam magazyn z falownikiem wystarczy  :Confused:

----------


## marvinetal

No w tej chwili tak to wygląda. Chociaż nie do końca bo za ładowanie magazynu z sieci płacisz 0.15zl/kwh za dystrybucje a potem jeszcze drugie 0.15zl/kwh jak pobierasz z sieci na zużycie więc to raczej nie ma sensu chyba że ktoś ma tak mala instalacje ze mu depozytu nie starczy z produkcji. Ładowanie magazynu z PV i rozładowanie dla siebie daje 0zł/kwh. Bez magazynu jest 0.15zł/kwh minus autokonsumpcja. Przy 20% wychodzi 0.12zł/kwh.

----------


## Kaizen

> No w tej chwili tak to wygląda. Chociaż nie do końca bo za ładowanie magazynu z sieci płacisz 0.15zl/kwh


Ja za dystrybucję w taniej strefie płacę łącznie 0,0673zł z 5% VAT (a przecież nie będę ładował w drogiej strefie - chyba, że będą takie czasy, że to nie pieniądze będą istotne, a naładowanie aku gdy akurat chwilowo pojawił się prąd w sieci w zimie).



Jak poświęcę z PV na ładowanie 100kWh, to wyciągnę pewnie z 80kWh. Finansowo niby na zero i strata 20kWh.
Ale jak porównamy z opcja sprzedania tych 100kWh za 100zł i odkupienie 100kWh za 50zł, to zyskujemy nie tylko 50zl ale też 20kWh.
Nawet, jak założymy, że  z tych 50zl tylko 40zł z depozytu a 10zł z gotówki - to przy takich cenach ta gotówka będzie z tych 20% wypłacanych z przepadającego po roku salda. Czyli tak czy inaczej z depozytu.

----------


## Kaizen

No i kolejna komplikacja w liczeniu opłacalności:
_Art. 26
[...]
2. W przypadku gdy gospodarstwo domowe zamieszkuje pod adresem zamieszkania, w którym jest wykorzystywana energia elektryczna pochodząca z mikroinstalacji, w rozumieniu art. 2 pkt 19 ustawy z dnia 20 lutego 2015 r. o odnawialnych źródłach energii, która jest rozliczana zgodnie z zasadami określonymi w art. 4 tej ustawy, dodatek elektryczny nie przysługuje._
https://g.infor.pl/p/_files/37574000...y-37573988.pdf

I tak mam do wyboru:
- uznać, że kominek jest moim głównym źródłem ogrzewania (jak będzie trzeba może być) - i wziąć 3K dodatku węglowego
- uznać, że prąd jest głównym źródłem i wstrzymać się z PV i wziąć 1500zł dopłaty (przy zużyciu >5MWh/r podniesiona dopłata - szczegóły w projekcie)
- uznać, że prąd jest głównym źródłem, zamontować PV i olać 1,5K zł dopłaty.

----------


## Ratpaw

To jest wybór między robieniem sobie syfu w mieszkaniu a instalowaniem kolejnej technologii (PV), którą trzeba utrzymać, serwisować itd. 1500 czy 3000 zł to jak splunąć na podłogę, bez jakiegokolwiek znaczenia w skali nawet jednego roku, a co dopiero wielu lat użytkowania domu.

----------


## Kaizen

> To jest wybór między robieniem sobie syfu w mieszkaniu


Jakiego syfu? Nikt nie karze palić węglem jak się weźmie dodatek węglowy.
https://twitter.com/a_Brzozka/status...4VJTA2sM73D0FQ

Kto ma PV - jak to uchwalą, to dopłata przepadnie (czy to 1K, czy 1,5K zł).
To miałem na myśli pisząc od lat, że wydanie pieniędzy i montaż PV to ryzyko prawne - jedna noc w sejmie i opłacalność bierze w łeb.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Jakiego syfu? Nikt nie karze palić węglem jak się weźmie dodatek węglowy.
> https://twitter.com/a_Brzozka/status...4VJTA2sM73D0FQ
> 
> Kto ma PV - jak to uchwalą, to dopłata przepadnie (czy to 1K, czy 1,5K zł).
> To miałem na myśli pisząc od lat, że wydanie pieniędzy i montaż PV to ryzyko prawne - jedna noc w sejmie i opłacalność bierze w łeb.


Nie wiem jaką masz sytuację finansową, ale jeśli te 1500 zł jest dla Ciebie game changerem, to masz większy problem niż tylko wybór między dopłatą 1000, 1500 i 3000 zł. Najlepiej zapomnieć o tych groszach (bo jak nazwać te kwoty?) i wybrać strategię na przyszłe lata. 

Syf od kominka czy tam kozy jest zawsze, bo do domu wnosisz brudne polana z dworu, zazwyczaj w mrozie, czyścisz palenisko, otwierasz szybkę w czasie palenia itd itp. Choćby nie wiem jak się starać będzie to brudna, fizyczna robota, bo przecież czasem trzeba będzie do drewienko jeszcze porąbać i poukładać.

Z drugiej strony możesz mieć PV, czyste i niemal bezobsługowe, ale zależne od pogody i widzimisię rządu, ale z widokami na magazyn EE. 

Kozę już masz, ale czy faktycznie zamierzasz ją używać jako główne źródło ciepła?

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wiem jaką masz sytuację finansową, ale jeśli te 1500 zł jest dla Ciebie game changerem


Opłacalność przedsięwzięcia nie zależy od sytuacji finansowej inwestora.




> Kozę już masz, ale czy faktycznie zamierzasz ją używać jako główne źródło ciepła?


Jeszcze raz. Nikt (poza żoną) mi nie każe palić. Więc skąd ma być syf? Od mebelka co stoi w salonie?
Kliknąłeś w linka?

----------


## Ratpaw

Kliknąłem, nic nowego się nie dowiedziałem.

Skoro nie zamierzasz palić w kozie, to znaczy, że postawiłeś na PV albo masz gdzieś swoją "grzewczą" strategię na przyszłe lata. Na tę chwilę wybór jest prosty i sprowadza się do stworzenia tabelki w Excelu. Akurat w tym jesteś dobry, już dawno powinieneś mieć to zrobione.

Ja tylko uczulam, że za x czasu możesz faktycznie mieć ciśnienie na oszczędzanie energii grzewczej i wtedy te groszowe dodatki w ogóle nie będą miały znaczenia. To takie "osłonowe ochłapy" od miłościwie panujących i nic więcej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Skoro nie zamierzasz palić w kozie, to znaczy, że postawiłeś na PV albo masz gdzieś swoją "grzewczą" strategię na przyszłe lata.


Strategia grzewcza? No, jeżeli elastyczność można nazwać strategią...




> Na tę chwilę wybór jest prosty i sprowadza się do stworzenia tabelki w Excelu. Akurat w tym jesteś dobry, już dawno powinieneś mieć to zrobione.


Nie, bo właśnie powyższa zmiana w przepisach pokazuje, że takie liczenie jest daleko niewystarczające. Do tego są czynniki pozaekonomiczne - jak np. ryzyko blackoutów, zmiany prawne, klimatyczne czy wojna.

Ochłapy czy nie - to zawsze sposób na odzyskanie pieniędzy które mi państwo zabiera.
Prawdopodobnie dodatek jest jednorazowy - gdybym wybrał wersję 1,5K dopłaty, to najprawdopodobniej opłaci mi się wstrzymać z montażem PV (jak przejdzie ten przepis to do sprawdzenia do kiedy). I tak przez zimę niewiele wyprodukuje a tyle czasu to tymczasowa plandeka na wiacie powinna przetrwać. A może i zamontuję wszystko, tylko nie podepnę on-grid i jedną fazę w domu pod to podepnę? Opcji jest wiele tak długo, jak nie wydałem pieniędzy i nie podpiąłem się do sieci.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Strategia grzewcza? No, jeżeli elastyczność można nazwać strategią...
> 
> Nie, bo właśnie powyższa zmiana w przepisach pokazuje, że takie liczenie jest daleko niewystarczające. Do tego są czynniki pozaekonomiczne - jak np. ryzyko blackoutów, zmiany prawne, klimatyczne czy wojna.


To są właśnie elementy brane pod uwagę przy wyborze strategii. Przecież żadnej wojny u nas nie ma, a klimat jest jaki był. Ale moze się to zmienić.



> Ochłapy czy nie - to zawsze sposób na odzyskanie pieniędzy które mi państwo zabiera.
> Prawdopodobnie dodatek jest jednorazowy - gdybym wybrał wersję 1,5K dopłaty, to najprawdopodobniej opłaci mi się wstrzymać z montażem PV (jak przejdzie ten przepis to do sprawdzenia do kiedy). I tak przez zimę niewiele wyprodukuje a tyle czasu to tymczasowa plandeka na wiacie powinna przetrwać. A może i zamontuję wszystko, tylko nie podepnę on-grid i jedną fazę w domu pod to podepnę? Opcji jest wiele tak długo, jak nie wydałem pieniędzy i nie podpiąłem się do sieci.


Do tego podskórnie każdy czuje, że może zostać wykiwany przez władze, np podatkiem od PV. 

ps. Wiesz, ile dziennie potrzebujesz kWh w pochmurny i mroźny dzień, aby utrzymać komfort cieplny w domu? Powiedzmy taka maksymalna zamieć śnieżna znad Rosji  :Biggrin:

----------


## fotohobby

A to wpisałeś, @Kaizen, kozę jako główne źródło ciepła dla swojego budynku do deklaracji CEEB ?
Czy ją będziesz teraz korygował ?
I to jeszcze starą, pozaklasową kozę, w której w niektórych województwach (nie wiem, jak w maz.) od stycznia 2023 nie będziesz mógł palić ?

Ja wiem, że mnie to państwo robi w ch..a, ale aż tak się dla 1500zł nie zeszmacę....

----------


## Kaizen

> A to wpisałeś, @Kaizen, kozę jako główne źródło ciepła dla swojego budynku do deklaracji CEEB ?
> Czy ją będziesz teraz korygował ?


Widziałeś deklarację CEEB? Chyba zapomniałeś zgłosić, skoro myślisz, że w niej deklaruje się co jest główne.

----------


## marvinetal

Najpierw weź dopłatę a później zrób PV. Dwie pieczenie w jednej kozie.

----------


## fotohobby

> Widziałeś deklarację CEEB? Chyba zapomniałeś zgłosić, skoro myślisz, że w niej deklaruje się co jest główne.


OK, czyli przyznajesz, że kable to nie był taki dobry wybór, skoro głównym źródłem ciepła jest u Ciebie stara koza ?
Rok temu pewnie byś zaprzeczył, ale w tym - dla 1500zł - już nie ?

----------


## Kaizen

Temat wiaty jakoś leży (żona nie ma czasu i nawet jeszcze nie zamówiona). To i PV leży. Pewnie powrót do sprawy na wiosnę. 
Dodatkowe argumenty za wstrzymaniem się to oprócz marginalnej produkcji przez zimę utrata dofinansowania do prądu (chociaż pewnie dzięki kominkowi weźmiemy dodatek węglowy) to jeszcze na stronie programu Mój Prąd mamy teraz taka informacje:

_ZMIANA POZIOMU DOFINANSOWANIA W MP4 - od dnia 15.12.2022 r.
W związku z sytuacją gospodarczą, w tym wysoką inflacją, a także kryzysem energetycznym w Europie, zostanie zwiększone dofinansowanie w ramach Programu Mój Prąd (MP4 – nabór wniosków trwający od dnia 15.04.2022 r.) o 2 tys. zł, do 6 tys. lub 7 tys. zł (w przypadku przedsięwzięć z dodatkowymi elementami) oraz magazynów energii do 16 tys. zł, a więc:

• W przypadku zgłoszenia do dofinansowania tylko mikroinstalacji PV – kwota dofinansowania wyniesie do 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych nie więcej niż 6 tys. zł;

• W przypadku zgłoszenia do dofinansowania mikroinstalacji PV wraz z magazynem energii dofinansowanie wyniesie:

do mikroinstalacji do 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych nie więcej niż 7 tys. zł;
do magazynu energii do 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych nie więcej niż 16 tys. zł;_

Ceny akumulatorów świrują (są ponad 20% droższe, niż jak sobie wyceniałem ze 2 miesiące temu) - pytanie, czy to kwestia sezonowa, czy na stałe.

----------

